# At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories.



## Nimyra

We get a lot of questions about how to do at-home artificial insemination with donor sperm. I'm going to list some common questions and I invite everyone with some experience on this topic to answer with information on what they did and how well it worked.

Please keep your replies to the format:

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
8. Anything else you think people should know?


----------



## Nimyra

My responses:

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
I found the donor I used on a free sperm donation yahoo group. I had to weed through some sketchy replies but found a great donor.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I used temping, cervical mucus, LH surge strips (didn't work so well for me) and the ovwatch.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
I bought a cervical cap and stem kit (several actually). I also tried using a 5ml and 10ml syringe (oral medicine syringe) alone, but didn't like doing it that way because I had trouble getting the syringe close enough to my cervix. The kit was a bit pricey, but I didn't mind. I also used soft cups (put the sperm in the softcup and inserted the softcup). I tried egg whites one cycle on a couple of the inseminations but I don't know if they made a difference.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
I inseminated 3 times per cycle (although 2 probably would have been sufficient). I inseminated 2-3 days before ovulation, the day before, and the day of (give or take)

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
The first time the donor came to my house, prepared a sample in an upstairs room (in a clean specimen cup), left the sample with me and then after he left I inseminated (roughly 15 minutes later). Subsequent inseminations occurred at a friend's house, but the same basic set-up.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, it worked! I got my BFP on my second cycle of AI with donor sperm. 

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
Our donor is willing to be contacted by my daughter when she is 18, but otherwise we don't have much contact. We've agreed to keep one another current on our contact information. We signed a donor contract clarifying our intentions.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Using a known donor is risky. You need to get current STD results and above all else, TRUST your donor. Don't go through with this if you don't get a good vibe! There are serious risks to doing AI with fresh donor sperm.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My responses:

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*i found my donor through the website https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/
you pay a joining fee and a monthly maintanence fee, but i found my donor with in the first month. they have pre approved donor profiles or a message board where you can post requests - got lots of replys but had to wade through to find the good. i went with a pre approaved one

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I used temping, cervical mucus,cervical position, LH surge strips and a cbfm when ttc no 1

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*
both times i used a 10 ml syringe, pre seed and soft cups, i inserted the sperm then the soft cup rather than put the sperm in the cup then insert

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
both times i got preg i inseminated 3 times, ov-2, ov-1, and ov

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
i went to the donors house each time, i was careful to give details of where i was going the first time and a friend text me while i was there to make sure i was ok. we had a routine of i would text him when i was 5 mins away so when i got there the sample would be waiting and i would go up strairs and inseminate while he made a cuppa. lol

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
ttc no1 took 3 cycles, ttc no2 took 5 cycles (same donor)

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
when i initially found my donor he was willing to have what ever contact i wanted and i was just going to send the odd photo, but since getting to know him we get on really well and i consider him a good friend. so i now take callum to see him regularly (once a month) to see him and will contine this when no2 arrives. he has no perental responsibility though and leaves me to all the perental decisions. he has bought callum presents for his birthday and christmas and has even bought us a double buggy bless him. we all refer to him as daddy too. but im a single gal so no other partner to upset by this.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
you should only pay expences never for the sperm, and dont let any donor tell you, you have better chances with NI. you dont its the same!


----------



## LunaBean

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

Posted an ad on a classifieds website, out of over 200 replies, only about 5 were genuine. Turned out only about 2 of those 5 were 'actually' genuine. We were let down by alot of guys, right up until 5 minutes before they were due to arrive, so make sure you trust them 100%

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

OPKs, saliva monitor, temping/charting, cervical mucus. (also evening primrose oil to increase cervical mucus)

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

5ml syringe and real eggwhites. Tho didn't use any eggwites this time! 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

It varied because we tried for so long, sometimes just the day before ovulation, sometimes the 2 days before and the day of. This pregnancy was 2 days before ovulation, the day before my positive OPK,

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

Again it varies. The first time we met the donor in a hotel, didn't find it logistically easy at all, it was awkward and uncomfortable. We then had one donor come to our house, make his 'deposit' in the bathrrom and then he went home, I did the insemination 10 minutes later. With our current donor we sometimes went to his house and did it there then drove home, one time he was working 10 minutes from our house and brought the sample with him and handed it ove the garden gate and I got pregnant, but with this pregnancy he just came to our house, then stood chatting for 10 minutes after, and it still worked lol.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

It worked on my 4th cycle, then again on 7th, 9th, 11th, 15th and this is my 19th cycle and I'm currently 4w2d. I had early miscarriages with the other pregnancies, but it's nothing to do with the way the inseminations were done, as it I've been pregnant by 3 different donors, it's me who has the problem, we just don't know what yet.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

He's going to see the baby twice a year, and can send Christmas/birthday presents. He's signing a cotract to say he won't apply for custody etc, but we trust him 100%.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

Don't stress too much about the 'amount' you get from your donor. I only had 0.5ml one time and got pregnant, and sometimes had up to 5ml and it didn't work! Also, make sure you get to know your donor beforehand, as some can 'seem' nice on the phone and over the internet, but are creeps in real life. If you don't feel comfortable at any point, back out of it. And make sure you get a current STI comfirmation, don't just take their word for it!


----------



## EpdTTC

Questions:
*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

I used a donor. He was an acquaintance. He is working on his Ph. D. in the same program from which I earned mine. We live in the same city in Ohio but we actually met and got to talking at a conference in CA. He said that this was something he always thought he would like to do for a lesbian woman or couple. We have since become more like friends and usually try to have lunch or dinner about once a month.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

OPKs, tracking cervical mucus, saliva microscope

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

We used a syringe and sometimes we used a catheter attached to the end of the syringe to get right up to my cervix but not through it. When we used the catheter we also used a speculum to help locate the cervix. I usually had my hips elevated on a pillow covered with a towel (and tissues nearby to wipe away any leakage). I usually stayed laying down for an hour or so or just went to bed if the insemination was at night. We used Preseed the cycle I got pregnant-both inserted prior to insemination and on the speculum when we used one. I liked using Instead softcups after insemination to minimize leakage. I usually kept them in for about 6-8 hours or overnight depending on when we did the insemination.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

I generally inseminated 2-3 times per cycle and usually the day of a positive OPK, the day after, and the next day.

The cycle that I got pregnant I inseminated myself about one hour after +OPK (got a +OPK about 9pm and inseminated about 10pm) and then the next afternoon, about 16 hours after +OPK (around 1:30pm) my partner did the insemination. I think that I ovulated around 5:30pm that day.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

I usually called or texted my donor when I had a positive OPK and then he would text me when he had the goods and I would drive over to his house and pick them up and take them home. When I picked up the first donation for the cycle my donor and I talked about arrangements for the next day and then would proceed with the texting and pickup as described. My partner and I did the inseminations at home. 

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

Yes! I am almost 22 weeks pregnant! I did two at home cycles with no luck. Then I did a clomid + IUI cycle and got pregnant but miscarried. Did a second Clomid + IUI cycle and got pregnant again, but miscarried again. I took a couple months off from trying and I planned to do another Clomid + IUI cycle in July, but just for shits and giggles, at the last minute, I casually decided to do another at-home cycle in June. My attitude was well it can't hurt and I was planning IUI the next month anyway, so I was just relaxed about it and BINGO! It worked! So really, I got pregnant with my third at home insemination.

November 2009-home insemination
December 2009-home insemination
January 2010-IUI (pregnant but miscarried)
March 2010-IUI (pregnant but miscarried)
June 2010-home insemination-almost 22 wks pregnant


*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

We have dinner about once a month and keep in touch via text. He is welcome to play the role of "uncle" when the baby arrives but he will most likely be moving back to the west coast so that may not happen. He will not be financially nor legally responsible and will not be involved in parenting decisions. He has agreed to be available for contact and medical information.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

The first two home insemination cycles I had the big O before inseminations. The cycle that I got pregnant, I O'd after both inseminations. I put in an Instead cup after I inseminated so that I wouldn't lose any during my big O. Both times I brought myself to O as I was concerned that if I had partner sex that I'd risk losing more of the goods.

Good luck! I will say this-I was living in a stressful environment (with my ex) and I moved at the end of May 2010. I was much less stressed and had a carefree attitude about trying at home in June 2010. I got pregnant about four weeks after I moved. I can't help but think that stress played a role in my previous attempts and miscarriages. I was undecided about even trying the month that I got pregnant. It was very last minute. I did an OPK for the heck of it and it was positive...and my womanly urges got the best of me and I called up my donor. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## ellie27

I can only answer a few of your questions....

fresh sperm
syringed in within 5 mins then legs up in air for 15mins
4 times- days 8, 10, 12, 14
conceived on 2nd cycle both times

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Questions:

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

First, we went thru a lesbian-owned sperm bank in San Francisco. I regret that whole experience. It cost ALOT of money to use frozen sperm. Plus, that particular sperm bank only had tanks that would stay frozen for 5 - 7 days. It was hard to order in advance & predict when we would need it to be shipped. They wanted you to order by the first day or two of your period. It took two days to ship, so that had to figure in to the 5-7 days of staying frozen. They recommended two attempts each cycle... the day after a +OPK & again 12 hours later. We bought frozen sperm from them our first two cycles. On the second cycle... the tank lost it's "freeze" on day 5 & both vials of sperm started to defrost!!!!!! We inseminated both, at the same time, before they completely defrosted -- before we got a +OPK! Needless to say we did not get pregnant. Those two attempts (2 months/2 vials each month) cost us nearly $3,000.00. We saved up money over the next several months & tried again (another $1,500.00)... and also did not achieve pregnacy. I had some bloodwork done & found my insulin level was (is?) high. The fertility doc prescribed metformin & said that if i took the medication and lost weight i would be more fertile. I did not like the side-effects of the metformin (nausea/diarrhea) & stopped taking it after a month or so.

We then found a much more affordable sperm bank in NYC. (Not sure if i can list names of places here -- so PM me for specific information.) My very butch... and very sweet... OH has agreed to now try to get pregnant... since my insulin level was making TTC more difficult! (So unexpected & thoughtful of her!!) :hugs: We tried once from this new clinic... and their tanks stay frozen for 10 - 12 days!!! So it was much easier to get the timing right! But OH did not get pregnant on her 1st attempt. Oh, and it cost about $500 for those two vials & shipping... so...... much cheaper!

We have now started using fresh sperm from donors we met on https://www.free-sperm-donations.com/ These are guys willing to donate for free. We are just paying for the hotel... & gas if the donor requests.


*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

OPKs & CM


*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

Frozen sperm: They supplied the dispenser

Fresh sperm: 10ml syringe (aka medicine dispenser)

Legs in the air -- butt propped up on pillows!


*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

Frozen: 2 attempts/per cycle - day after +OPK & again 12 hours later

Fresh: 1 attempt/per cycle -- Think we are still struggling to get the timing right! Each insem during "fertile window" & lots of EWCM. It's a bit challenging bc we need to schedule the meeting in advance (ie. reserve the hotel, arrange with the donor, miss a day of work, etc) due to the distance.


*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

We are meeting him at a hotel half-way between where he lives & where we live. About a 2 hour drive each way. We meet in the lobby. He goes in the room, produces the sample... and leaves it in the room in a specimen cup... then meets us back in the lobby. We are never alone with him.


*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

Not yet! On to cycle # 7! (4 with frozen... 2 so far with fresh... next attempt coming soon!)


*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

No previous relationship. Met thru the website. Spoke thru email for several weeks. Verified his info online to ensure he was who he said he was before meeting. 

Signed a contract stating no parental rights after baby is born. Also, viewed copies of recent STD/HIV health screenings. 

We will be more than happy to provide periodic updates & pictures for the donor in the future.

We have two donors, one as back-up in case one isn't available. This has already been the case... so glad we found two we like, trust, & feel comfortable with.


*8. Anything else you think people should know? *

I have seen this method be successful quite a few times now -- it def works! Just please be careful & safe before meeting anyone. Make sure they are legitimate & genuine.

Good luck & lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor - For our first child our donor was a close friend, this time we found a donor by putting an ad on Vivistreet (Just google it). All sorts of weirdo's will reply, you just really have to go through them all and find one that suits you. Our current donor is a lovely man, married with two children. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation - To be honest, this time I haven't really used a method, I have just worked out the average length of my cycles and checked cervical position and mucous. I spent 2 months before we ttc using OPK's and never got a positive, even though I know I am ovulating because I got pregnant last month (ended in a M/C)

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use - Our donor does 'it' into a cup and then we leave it ten - fifteen minutes to liquify. Then it is sucked up into a syringe and OH/I insert it.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? - Normally two days in a row 14 days before my period is due. Last month CD15&16. This month CD14 as I O'd a day early.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? - Donor came to our house and donation was made in our bathroom.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? - With Tegan it took just one, this time I got pregnant 1st cycle and had a m/c. We did our second insem 3 days ago.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? No relationship - donor doesn't want contact.

8. Anything else you think people should know? MAKE SURE YOU KNOW YOUR DONOR IS CLEAR OF SEXUALLY TRANSMITTED DISEASES. That cannot be said strongly enough, using a donor is dangerous if you aren't extremely careful. Make sure you know your donor well and your intentions are clear on both parts.


----------



## kns

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor.*we found our donor on Tadpole Forum and we were liasing with him for several months before we tried and we found him extremley professional and put us at ease with the whole situation.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation.*we used the basal thermometer for approx 6 months then our donor suggested the clear blue fertility monitor; we used this for 2 months.
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*we used a syringe to inseminate after orgasm and another orgasm after inseminating.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*we inseminated twice in the cycle, 2 days before and 2 day before ovulation.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*we met our donor near his location on a campsite in our campervan to discuss things and to do the 1st insemination.
he went to the toilet to supply his donation in a specimen bottle and handed it to us to do our part of the 'baby making' lol
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!
1st cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
we will contact at important stages of the pregnancy and inform him when he is born and send a picture every birthday and let him know of our location for future recipient purposes and he will then donate again to me (my partner is pregnant this time) so we have as close a sibling as possible in a gay relationship.
*8. Anything else you think people should know?*RELAX!!!!
our first time was very nerve racking and things didnt go well with the insemination process but the 2nd time we relaxed abit more and things went so well.
dont take a test til the day your period is due! we rested 2 days previous and got a false negative.
have plenty to hand as if you are pregnant you will want to 'make sure' !

regards
Stacey and Kim.
x


----------



## snagglepat

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

When we first started trying, our donor was a good friend who was going to have an uncle-type role. However he got into a new relationship a few months after we started trying and things got rather complicated. In the end we decided we had to look elsewhere. We found our next donor through a gay parenting forum that doesn't exist any more. We placed an ad, got 8 replies of which 2 seemed genuine, met them both and had a very clear front runner. He's been wonderful, stuck to his word throughout and remained reliable even though it took several years of trying. He then came back and donated to us again for a sibling. We couldn't have asked for more.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

When we were trying with my partner, OPKs and mucus. OPKs don't work with me so when we switched to me we were just relying on CM and the fact that I can usually feel when ovulation is on its way.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

Sample in a clean pot, sucked up into a syringe (5 or 10ml depending on what we had in at the time) and inserted by partner whilst bum raised on pillow. We usually did it in the evening so I'd just stay in bed for the night to give it plenty of time to swim up. We didn't use any cups at any point.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

It varied. We'd usually aim to do it on the day before and the day of ovulation and mostly we achieved this. It took 18 cycles in total before we got pregnant the first time and that's what we did that time. This time we inseminated early because our donor was going overseas so it was 3-4 days before ovulation and just the once. We still got pregnant.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

With one exception when we used my parents house the donor came to our home, had a cuppa and a chat and then went up to the guest room to make his donation. He'd leave straight away afterwards which is when we'd get the sample from the guest room, suck it into a syringe and inseminate.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

Yes, three times. The first time was the 11th cycle we tried with my partner but it resulted in a miscarriage. The second time was the 6th time we tried with me which was our 18th overall and this resulted in our daughter. This time it was only the second cycle we tried for a sibling, and the first once I was actually ovulating.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

We negotiated a contract that meant that he'd have no rights or responsibilities but that we could arrange to meet occasionally as our child(ren) grew up if they ever had any questions about their biological heritage or wanted to meet him. As it happens, this has evolved to us arranging to meet up for lunch once a year. It's a level of commitment we are happy with and for us it means that our children will never have any sense of mystery about him because he will be familiar, albeit distantly. We've taken a photo of him with our daughter every year we've met for her records and we'll continue that when our second child arrives. We also agreed to stay in contact by email in between and we email back and forth about three or four times a year. He uses this method with the other people he's donated to and it means he keeps us up to date with how the other children are doing, any new births and any medical issues that arise with any of the others. 

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

It can take time. There are so many stories out there from people who get pregnant on their 1st, 2nd, 3rd month of trying. It was so disheartening for us when this didn't happen and it felt as though it never would. It took years and several very low points but we kept plugging away at it and we got there in the end. Using a known donor was the only way we were able to do this - we'd have run out of money very quickly if we'd been using a clinic.


----------



## mjo

I know this thread is almost a month old but I was googling soft cups and at-home insemination, and this forum popped up. I enjoyed reading the replies and wanted to add mine to it :)

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?* My partner and I are using a donor. He is a very good long-term friend that has his own family, and when we started talking about donors a year ago, he volunteered his services. We've known him for almost 14 years and he's possibly the only person I'd trust with being a known donor.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* We're using a BBT chart and OPK strips
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* We're having our donor ejaculate into the soft cup and then within a few minutes, my partner inserts the soft cup. Pretty straight-forward. We tried the first time with a syringe and no cup, and it was messy and awful. We've used the soft cups for 3/4 attempts.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* We try to inseminate a few days before the positive opk [we just did insem #1 of this cycle at cd15; my partner usually gets a pos opk around cd18 or 19]. We're trying to do another pre-ovulation insem in the next day or two, and then we insem the day OF the positive when possible and DEFINITELY the day after getting the pos opk. So we inseminate usually 2-3 times, at least. 
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* Our donor lives 2 hours away, so it's on us to drive to his town, to his house. He's moving even farther away in a month or two so it will be worse then lol...As of now, we go to his house and hang out and chat for 10 minutes or so, then he goes and does his business. We inseminate in his bathroom, then chat a bit and leave. The whole thing may take 45 minutes with only 10 of those minutes roughly being for actual insemination purposes. It's very comfortable since he's a good friend. Sometimes we all go grab some dinner afterwards, and it isn't weird at all.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* It hasn't worked for us yet. We tried once in February and then took a long break for personal reasons, then started again in October. This month is our 3rd attempt in a row. I'm hoping it happens soon because my partner will be switching jobs next year and we'll have to take a break in March or so if it doesn't work in the next few months. I love hearing about people that get BFPs the first 5 cycles or so...I hope it happens for us too, but we'll see.
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?* Our donor has always been and always will be a close friend to us, so he will inevitably know our child, but he will fulfill the role of an 'uncle' - he's clear that he has no parental rights, no custody, and we will not ask for financial support. He has 3 kids of his own, and we've talked at length about the emotional difference between sperm donation and actually conceiving a child on his own. We are all on the same page, and that's one of the reasons we call him our 'dream donor' :)
*8. Anything else you think people should know?* I don't have much advice, except that EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER will want to ask questions and more than that they will want to tell you how to do a better job at ttc as if you aren't spending all your spare time reading and researching methods and statistics and stuff. Just shrug it off but be prepared to. We met a new acquaintance through a friend at a party a few weeks back, and she happened to be a doula. Within an hour of meeting my partner and I, she was giving us completely uninformed advice on how to inseminate my partner. RUDE!! To everyone ttc - Educate yourself and then trust in your knowledge. Only take advice from doctors! Not to stereotype, but a lot of heterosexual couples we meet think they naturally know more about conception than we do because they are straight. It's like they don't even realize they're being pretentious. Shrug. It. Off.


----------



## LunaBean

mjo said:


> We inseminate in his bathroom, then chat a bit and leave. The whole thing may take 45 minutes with only 10 of those minutes roughly being for actual insemination purposes. It's very comfortable since he's a good friend. Sometimes we all go grab some dinner afterwards, and it isn't weird at all.

I was just thinking, if you're inseminating in his bathroom, I'm assuming you aren't lying down while doing it, or for 30 minutes afterwards? It's usually a good idea to do it lying down,so gravity can help abit!! Cus of you're up and about straight away afterwards, it'll all be sitting in the softcup, as opposed to up near your cervix! Just a sugestion!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i never laid down and got my bfp twice now, the soft cup holds it around your cervix so your actually best sat so the cervic dips right into it rather than laying down.


----------



## mjo

LunaBean said:


> mjo said:
> 
> 
> We inseminate in his bathroom, then chat a bit and leave. The whole thing may take 45 minutes with only 10 of those minutes roughly being for actual insemination purposes. It's very comfortable since he's a good friend. Sometimes we all go grab some dinner afterwards, and it isn't weird at all.
> 
> I was just thinking, if you're inseminating in his bathroom, I'm assuming you aren't lying down while doing it, or for 30 minutes afterwards? It's usually a good idea to do it lying down,so gravity can help abit!! Cus of you're up and about straight away afterwards, it'll all be sitting in the softcup, as opposed to up near your cervix! Just a sugestion!! :)Click to expand...

Well, we just don't have much of an option for lying down. We are travelling a few hours across the state to do it, and getting a hotel every month wouldn't be affordable and I can't really ask to borrow his bed lol. But after a few attempts, my partner did lie down in the backseat with hips elevated on part of the drive home...We just do what we can and use a trial-and-error approach. And like the previous commenter said - the cup keeps the sperm against her cervix so lying down isn't too too too necessary. I agree it might not hurt, just isn't in the cards for us as the situation is at the moment. Thanks though for the input!!


----------



## mjo

topazicatzbet said:


> i never laid down and got my bfp twice now, the soft cup holds it around your cervix so your actually best sat so the cervic dips right into it rather than laying down.

How many cycles did it take you to get your bfps?

Did you put the sperm directly in the cup?


----------



## LunaBean

You could totally ask to use his bed :rofl: I guess if she softcup holds it right up close then its ok, I cud never get it to work for me, it kept coming half out and hurting me! I did get a bfp with it still tho,lol


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks everyone for posting so far! I'm sure the responses will be very helpful to people just getting started. My intention is still to have this thread be only posts following the format (what you did etc), and to keep advice and support to the other thread. :flower: Thanks!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, i hope you dont mind me joining here :)

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
We are using my DFs :spermy: this cycle and next cycle but the cycle after that (And how ever many cycles it takes me to get preg) we are using a donor we found on https://forums.tadpoletown.com Its a free forum

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I am using the Clearblue Fertility monitor, Boots fertility monitor, OPKs and Clearblue digital smily face tests (Got my peak today :happydance:)

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We are using a specimen jar and syringe and trying to insert the sperm into my cervix

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
This cycle we Inseminated on CD13 CD15 CD16 (Today) And planning doing it tomorrow aswell. (We also BDed a few times aswell)

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Online and we have only spoke via email. but he has agreed to do our donations at our home.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
We will soon find out :)

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Our donor will have no contact apart from to tell him when i have deliverd the baby and/or if we want another baby from him which he has said he will do in the future

8. Anything else you think people should know?
Urmmmm Well we are a straight couple, we have been TTC for three years (Almost) DF has low sperm motility (Lazy sperm).

I think thats it. x


----------



## alisurro

I should preface this by saying I was/am a surrogate. My second IP's (intended parents) decided to use donor sperm for a few reasons. So it was in a sense a planned adoption.

*Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

My IP's chose a donor from a bank in WA, one of the few banks in the US that would ship the sperm to my home vs. a clinic.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

I've been charting for years (CM, CP and temp). I also used OPK's.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
*
Syringe with Instead Cup, along with orgasm following insemination.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

Well, our paperwork got to the bank very last minute, so they shipped the sperm out in the tank a mere day before my ovulation. I got it the day ovulation was to happen, so I used BOTH vials that day. I did one around 12pm and the next around 5pm. If we had had time, I would have done the day before and day of, since the sperm needs to be waiting in the tubes when a woman ovulates (better than doing the insem when the egg has already emerged!).

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

See above. For my second journey, we used a bank. For the first journey, my IP's chose to use IF's sperm (intended father's). So he stayed at a hotel near my home, did his thing in the hotel room, then wrapped the syringe in a wash cloth, tucked it under his arm to keep it warm and drove it to my house.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

First journey with the IF staying in the hotel, it took on our third cycle. The second journey when we used donor sperm from a bank, it took on the first cycle.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

N/A since I am a surrogate.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

Not at this time. :)


----------



## Annabear

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
We started looking around our friends, acquaintances etc first. We thought we found our perfect donor (our friend) but that turned out to be a little disaster. his OH didnt agree and we were without a donor. Then we got a tip from LunaBean (Lizzy) to put up an ad on a gay community website and we got loadsss of offers. We finally met some and picked out perfect donor!

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
All I ever use are those little test strips for ovulation surge.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
Haven't used anything yet, but we will be using a seringe and a cup lolol

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We are going to try to do it before and after the surge.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We are going to have to drive 178 km to Dublin, stay in a hotel for 2 nights and meet the donor at night time were he will be given a cup and appointed a (bath)room.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
January will be our first try! sooo excited!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Non-existent. the donor wishes to stay completely anonymous.

8. Anything else you think people should know?
I feel it is really important to stay positive and to make a deal with your own body, try to mentally prepare. I always had a terribly unregular cycle, since we started TTC my cycle is perfectly on track and I feel ready as ever

Good luck to everyone!!! 

LOTS OF LOVE !!!


----------



## Dollface

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Our donor went to high school with both my gf and I. I have been looking for hime for a few years, just to catch up, and just when I gave up, I found his brother online, who gave me his #. We texted for a month or so, and he offered out of the blue.
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
OPK, although I never got an actual pos.
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
Went to www.totalconception.com and ordered some parts from the kit. Syringe, catheter, spec, and collection condom. Once I was "jacked up" as my gf so lovingly put it, she placed the syringe in the mucus at the os, and sloooowly injected. Then I put in an Instead cup for the remainder of the night. (Oh, and there was some lovemaking, you know, to make it official.)
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
I insemmed two days before, the day of and the day after. Worked first cycle, praise God!!
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
He lives 3 hours from us, so he took a greyhound and spent the weekend at our house. I gave him a collection condom and some preseed, and he brought his deposit to my bedroom door when he was done.
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Oh yes! First try!!
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Baby belongs to me and my gf, although it will know who daddy is, and he has offered financial support, moral support, anything we need.
8. Anything else you think people should know? 
Don't stress too hard, and try to relax. I can't stress enough how helpful it was to find the company that sells at home insem kits! Made it much easier!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awr congratulations dollface!!


----------



## sheilarae07

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
He is my husband. We had thought about using this method for the days when we were way too exhausted to dtd. When he started having ED issues this month. We thought we would give this a try. 
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
OPK
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
An oral syringe
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
Well we didn't even think about doing this until the day before yesterday. We got the supplies and did it yesterday. Cd 13- the day of a pos opk and we will be doing it tonight as well.
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We did it in our bedroom. Since it was our first time I had him to leave his sample in the bedroom and then I did the insemination myself. I think I did everything correctly. 
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Hope so. Will find out in a couple weeks!
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He will be the baby's daddy! 
8. Anything else you think people should know? 
It was actually a very confortable procedure. I was so nervous, but it was actually not awkward at all.


----------



## bigmomma74

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

Used DHs sperm. We were having issues with 'delivering the goods' as it were, so decided to give this a try

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

CBFM only this cycle although along the way have used OPKs and temping

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

Used a 10 ml syringe and conceive plus. Inserted it myself, had orgasm and kept hips on pillow for 30 mins.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

This cycle we did every other day starting CD11, 13, 15 and 17 and ovulation was on day 16.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

Yes!! Baby number 5 is now cooking! It took 3 cycles

And can I say a massive thank you to all you ladies for all the really helpful advice. I can't thank you enough for helping us finally get our BFP after 11 month.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

I found him through the internet.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

I know my cycles very well and know that I ovulate on day 13 of my cycle, so I went by that. I have never used OPKs or thermometers or fertility trackers

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

I used a 10ml syringe inserted into my vagina at the base of my cervix. I then masturbated and achieved orgasm and left my hips raised on 3 pillows for half an hour, then I wore a sanitary liner for 5 hours before "cleaning" the area 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

I inseminated once on my first cycle and was successful. I inseminated on day 12, the day before ovulation

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

We met first through email and I interviewed him and asked for references as well. We met in person at the train station and the insemination took place at my house

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

It did work. It took on the first cycle and my little girl is set to arrive in April

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

We still keep in contact through text message from time to time, and I send him updates and ultrasound pictures. He is willing to meet my daughter if it is something my daughter would like. This probably will not happen though, as my estranged husband and I may be getting back together soon and he plans to raise her as his 

8. Anything else you think people should know?

Donation is a blessing. Please do not think it's disgusting or wrong. Every baby is a blessing no matter how he or she is conceived.


----------



## weeli_excited

im seeing my doner for first cycle in feb cant wait


----------



## xMissxZoiex

good luck weeli!


----------



## topazicatzbet

bump


----------



## brutus09

I think I will try the diva cup this time. Maybe we'll have some luck. Been trying for 6 months now. :shrug:


----------



## cottonlily

It's been interesting reading everyone's methods. I hope I get to post here soon... We're going to do our first donor cycle in February if all goes as planned.


----------



## brutus09

I've done alot more reading and have descided to use the instead cup and egg whites. I'm gonna leave them in 12 hours and take out 12 hours for the days I'm fertile. :dust: for us all.


----------



## weeli_excited

we will bot find out together then cotton lilly sending lots of babydust to you xxx


----------



## cottonlily

I hear alot of girls talking about using the instead/diva cups. I think I would lose all my donation trying to put that in! We're planning on using the syringe - still undecided about the catheter tho. I think I can get the syringe close enough to the cervix without it and probably wouldn't waste as much semen left in the catheter.


----------



## LuluLamar

I worried about spilling, too, but if you keep a good grip on the Instead, it will not spill and it doesn't need to be tilted or anything - you just have to refrain from dropping it, haha. Also, you might consider using it after the syringe just to hold everything in place.


----------



## unapologetik

I know this hasn't had any activity on it for a while, but since this was what originally brought me to the forum, I thought I'd put my info up.

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*
My donor is a very dear friend of mine. I haven't known him long - just since this October - but he's a very sweet, kind, and honest man. He's still too young to consider having kids himself but is both excited and willing to help my partner and I achieve this dream.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?*
OPK - the cheap dollar store kind. I never really got a very sure positive, but I've had wonky cycles my whole life, which makes predicting the actual ovulation date really hard.


*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*
Donor makes a deposit into a sterile cup, partner inserts sperm into my vagina using a syringe. 30+ minutes of staying in a propped up position.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
We inseminated two days, one day, the day of, and the day after what I thought was my date of ovulation.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
The donor lives with partner & I in a roommate type situation, so he's always "on call" to make deposits (lol). When I got the indication that I might be ovulating, he went into the bathroom, made a deposit into a sterile glass container, and handed it off to my partner who was waiting in our bedroom. Less than five minutes from ejaculation to insemination. I orgasmed and stayed propped up for 30+ minutes every time.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*Not yet, unfortunately. I've only tried once.


*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
He will always remain in our lives but we have very clear expectations on what his role will be. This baby will be my partners and mine, not mine and his. He's very comfortable with that. I imagine we'll be close for the rest of our lives, though. He signed a donor release form and I signed a form as well, relieving him of all financial and parental responsibility to any resulting offspring.

*8. Anything else you think people should know? *
I'm still new to this, but I'm learning to keep an open mind and try to gather as much info as you can.


----------



## cottonlily

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
already knew him

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
counting days, watching for cm, and opks

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
cup to syringe 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to 
ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
inseminated once on CD 17, 3 days before O (used trigger night before I Od), was planning on round #2 the day of O/night after trigger but donor was unavailable. so DH made his own "specimens" the old fashioned way b/w the donor and day of O

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
already knew donor. picked up donation at his house and took home to use. i inserted it with syringe myself. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
we just found out today we're pregnant. it worked our first cycle. 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
he's totally anonymous and uninvolved. 

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
the best of donors can let you down. if you're investing lots in fertility drugs, travel, etc, have a plan B. also, we're in a sorta awkward position that we're ecstatic we're pregnant and pretty much know the donor is the bio father, but there's a minute chance it's actually DH. we anticipated this but weren't fully prepared for the what ifs of it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations cottonlilly! x


----------



## CameraGirl220

My wife and I have been TTC since Janruary of last year. We started off with IUI and frozen donor sperm at our doctor. After a few unsuccessful attempts and thousands of dollars later, we decided to look for other options. A friend suggested he be our donor. We discussed the details in detal and he agreed!! We then began TTC from home with steral cup to syrange method. We have been doing this since October 2010. Still no luck. I track ovulation by CM, BBT, and O testing. We inseminate two days before, the day of and two days after (just to cover all our bases). My doctors tell me that I am plenty fertal but am on Clomid to ensure I ovulate. We also know our donor is fertal because he has a child aready and one on the way. We just again tried two weeks ago and are waiting out that terrible two week wait or the appearence (or lack of) Aunt Flo. Wish us luck


----------



## kns

Hi guys I would recommend a fertility monitor to track high and peak days. 
Our son was born on 15th march so now looking for lgbt families in north west.
good luck


----------



## CameraGirl220

Great news, ladies! Today, after over a year of trying, we finally got the :bfp: I can't believe it! It has been a long journey to get to this point, but I am exstatic we are finally here. baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

CameraGirl220 said:


> Great news, ladies! Today, after over a year of trying, we finally got the :bfp: I can't believe it! It has been a long journey to get to this point, but I am exstatic we are finally here. baby dust to all!! :dust:

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Love...Life

Hi there, how are you all?? We are a highly successful lesbian couple (I am a nurse and my partner is a doctor) and we have been dreaming of starting a family for the past 2 years. 

After a long search my partner and I have found our perfect donor (Caucasian, 100% healthy, excellent facial bone structure and physique, blue eyes, intelligent, extraverted, works in film and television) who will be providing us with a parernity obligations-free sperm donation for IUI.

I will be taking 100 mg clomid CD3 - CD7 as advised by our obstetrician as I am prone to anovulatory cycles (but not PCOS) and took my first dose today! I am hoping for a safe and healthy pregnancy , but I do have my fingers and toes crossed for twins as they run in my family. I will post progress reports on side effects such as headaches or ovulation pains. 

It would be such a wonderful experience to bring a child into the world and we definitely feel prepared for this next life stage. The only thing lacking from our life is our own family. 

We wish you all the best of luck! We would love some to hear success stories and any tips. 

Take care. xx
:hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

Welcome & congrats on finding a good donor ! :thumbup:
lots of luck to you and yours !


I think this thread is meant only for how to and success stories though ? 
try this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## Nimyra

That's right, Dodge. While I'm thrilled to hear you are all doing so well - if you can keep posts to the format (where, when, how, success!) on the first post, that would be most helpful to people who are coming here for a concise idea of how to do this. Thanks!!!


----------



## lesbianlove

response:

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your doner
my donor was a friend who i msgd on fb, as i was so desperate after my other friend had no sperm lol

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
didnt track ovulation

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
wel used sterilised unopened syringes, and these wee white cups with lids bought both from ebay

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
roughly 5 days after period finished donor would come once every 3 days til a few days before i was due on

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
he came to our house, did his business either in bathroom or bedroom brought it down to us and left as soon as, we would sit and chat have coffee and stuff before he went up

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
YES i fell pregnant on the third cycle, it was also the first month of using the 3day method as before we used the 2 day method and were adviced to do 3 and hey ho :)

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
the donor has signed a contract abolishing all paternal rights, but as hes a good friend he will still see any children we produce, and after their 18 they can find out who he is, i have a very good relationship with him hes been my friend for over 10 years
8. Anything else you think people should know?
dont let it get too clinical it may feel like ur in your own house, but the first month me and my partner were avoiding sex round sperming times, and then the two week wait!! argh u drive urself crazy and i had no symptoms third cycle and i was pregnant but by that point me and my partner just never spoke bout symptoms or anything lol was just easier not to and time went by faster too lol


----------



## dodgegirl

thanks for sharing your story ! congrats ! :baby:


----------



## valerie1708

Ok here is my story ...

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
Doing it using DH sperm (At-home insemination due to hernia, have to ttc while waiting for surgery)
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
Used OPKs before, charting this cycle as well as OPKs, observing CM etc
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
Got a small plastic cup for sperm, 10ml syringe. DH gives a sample, I leave it for 10 mins or so to "thin out" and then use syringe to suck it up. I'd then put syringe as close to cervix as possible and bring myself to an orgasm then slowly inject sperm inside right after big O, would stay with syringe for a moment ... all that while my bum is up in the air, propped on cushions ... would stay 20-30 mins and then go to sleep. This cycle I am going to use softcups as well.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
It's hard to say in my case because I haven't had an AF since Juny 2010 so I'd just do insemination 2-3 times a week.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
DH does "donation" usually in the evening, right before we'd go to bed, then I inject.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Haven't worked yet but I am hopeful! Only tried for 3-4 cycles.
*7. Anything else you think people should know? *
I guess charting helps to predict Ov (and see a pattern if any), I say use anything you can get your hands on (i.e. softcups, OPKs, fertility monitors etc) to maximize chances.


----------



## csmacbaby

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
We are using a friend that we've known for a few years from work. This cycle is our first try!

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
I use OPK, checking CM and I am fortunate enough to have cramps and spotting when I ovulate so it's easy to tell 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
Our donor uses a sterile specimen cup and we use a 10mL oral syringe. I orgasm after insemination and lay with my hips elevated for 30+ minutes

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
This is our first cycle and so far we've tried twice. I am ovulating today and we tried 5 days ago, yesterday and are trying again today

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
I set a tentative time with the donor and go to his house for pick-up (he lives really close to work). He lets me know when it's ready and we do a hand off. I go home, which takes about 30 minutes and then we are inseminating about 40 minutes from pick-up

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
We should know in about 2 weeks!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He is a friend of ours and will have a godfather/uncle role in the child's life. My wife and I will be the child's parents


----------



## MrsMM24

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*
We used donor sperm (you can have sent to your house for fee and doctor note) but our bean is from DIY.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?*
We used sticks and themometer.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*
We have used a sterile cup that the donor "donated" in. However, this time (and last 2) we used the "donation" by placing into the Instead Cup! Elevate the hips each time for at least 30 mins, get the "O" through stimulation, then remove cup between 6-12 hours later.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
We have inseminated no more than 2 times a cycle. Day of and day after the highest surge. This particular time, only one "donation."

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
We picked a donor online from a cryo-bank, we have also used a known donor. (Mentioned in 1st question)

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
We have been trying for over a year, so not all cycles worked. BUT... we have a confirmed pregnancy now (READ MY JOURNAL) so this one did. It is probably cycle 14-16. (If I took a guess)

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
We have an anonymous donor and a known donor specimen, it is not revealed which is the lucky one due to my cycle. We have all agreed to stay anonymous as just as our daughter believes we are Mom and Mommy, we want Little D to know the same until they are older. We have all medical history so we will continue as is.


----------



## csmacbaby

Well, I got AF this past Monday :( We try again in a couple of weeks. I am hopeful.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS on your :bfp: CSMAC!!!


----------



## Madeleineme

I'm back with good news. At home insemination really works, so try it with confidence!!!
Thanks God I'm 4 weeks pregnant.
My responses:

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Our donor is my hunsband's co worker.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used temping and cervical mucus check.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
I used a 8 ml syringe (oral syringe) and a sterile container where the donor left the sperm. My husband did the insemination to me and then legs in the air for 30 minutes.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
I inseminated 2 times per cycle. First cycle didn't work because of me. I did the insemination considering only the numeracy of ovulation without checking my temp or my cervical mucus. On the 2nd cycle i did 2 insemination again. At the beginning we wanted to do 3 insemination but when the day of the 3rd insemination came, our donor called and told us that he can't come but thanks God it worked even so with 2 insemination per cycle and although I was very stressed. So i did the insemination 1-2 days before ovulation (I checked my cervical mucus and it was "eggwhite"-watery and stretched between my fingers), that day i called my donor. The secons insemination I did it 2 days after the first.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
As I mentioned above, our donor is my husband's co worker. The donation occured in our bathroom while we went outside for "a walk", just he feel confortable. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Yes it worked on second cycle.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
The donor doesn't want to have any kind of relationship with the baby. He will see him/her on webcam and in the pictures but only that, he told us so. 

8. Anything else you think people should know?

At home artificial insemination is possible and in my opinion works even better than others kind of insemination because the sperm is very fresh and this is very important to get a pregnancy. And besides that the method isn't that expensive that other methods.
So you have to RELAX, find a donor (believe me, if you really want you will find your donor, even at the beginning is embarrassing but it worth!) *and the most important: you have to have much faith in God because without Him nothing is possible.*He is the One who gives life!!!Good luck and beautiful and healthy children to all!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS MADELEINEME!!! :happydance:


----------



## Madeleineme

thanks a lot, MM24!


----------



## unapologetik

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor:* My donors were all close friends of mine.. men I have known from 10 mos up to 5 years. We used 3 donors, interchangeably, because we didn't want to know exactly who the bio dad is, but still have the benefits of having a known donor.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation:* OPKs, cervical position, BBT charting.
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use:* We used a combo of methods.. one, where the donor would deposit into a sterile collection cup, my OH would suck it up with a syringe, and then insert it into my vagina. Then I'd insert the softcup. A few times, because of logistics, we had the donor deposit directly into the softcup, and I inserted it myself. Both methods, if possible, I would lay down for 30 mins, legs on the wall, and "O."
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* The first time, we did it every other day until my temp spike, so I knew OV had occurred. This cycle, we did it the entire week I predicted I would be fertile based on my cervix position.. so from CD19 to CD27 or so. I used a different donor each night, rotating donors. I still don't know what day I OV'd on, except I feel like it was probably prior to CD26.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* 5/8 times, the donor came here, did the deed in the bathroom, handed the sample off to my OH, who did the rest. 3 times we had to go to the donor's house, they did it directly into the softcup, and I inserted while lying on their bed.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* Yes!! BFP! 2 cycles since my cycles evened out. 
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?* They are all my great friends, but they signed donor release forms. They'll have the role of uncle/family friend, but nothing more.
*8. Anything else you think people should know?* It's important to trust your donor, just like everyone else says. Also, it's a lot easier if you just relax!!


----------



## Madeleineme

Congrats unapologetik!


----------



## MrsMM24

I just read the Great news here UNAPOLO!!! AWESOME!!!! Congrats! :happydance: Soooo Suuuuper happy for you two! :hugs:


----------



## angeldelight

ooooooooooooooooooh congratulations apolo - I love reading this thread because sometimes bfn's can be so disheartening and i wonder if we're doing things "right" but it seems we are. Am half way through 2ww. Will keep trawling this thread to keep spirits up!! :O)


----------



## jenn2282

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
a free donor site.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
the ovulation strips.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
I used a syringe and a sterile container 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
i did it the day after a positive ovulation test

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
meet at his place. he collected in the bathroom. I inseminated on his couch and stayed there for 30-40 mins. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Yes on the 1st try

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
no relationship. and we have a signed contract

8. Anything else you think people should know?
not really lol


----------



## unapologetik

On the first time!! Lucky!! :hugs: 

Congrats! H&H 9 months, mama!


----------



## imissmybump

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
My boyfriend has poor motility well his sperm does so we thought we would try doing this. We are going to try for 6 months then look into getting a donor. I have two daughters (from previous relationship) and would love to be able to share the joy of being a parent with him. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
the ovulation strips, cervical mucus

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
I used a syringe speculum and container

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We did a trial run on day 10.... then did day 13 14 and today is day 15.... got my possitive OPK today 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Its so romantic he does his bit into the cup while I get comfy and ready for cervical inspection. We then insert the speculum and he has a good check of my cervix with a torch takes a picture to show me and then slowly inserts the seman near the neck of my cervix. I then make sure I have an orgasm and stay with my hips raised for 30-45 mins... 


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
I hope so its our first try. Fingers crossed...

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He is my boyfriend and will be the Daddy 

8. Anything else you think people should know?
not really 


BIG BIG thanks to everyone for sharing their stories on here it has given me hope. I will let my partner have a read later and hopefully he will see we CAN do this!!!!!!!


----------



## imissmybump

Sorry also going to be trying today is what I meant to put...... So their should be a nice welcome party for my egg xxx


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz


----------



## Thorntons

Hi Everyone

I'm new to this forum and in urgent need of help! For various reasons my husband and I are ttc by home insemination using his sperm. We are currently waiting to try for the fourth attempt. I have recently had a visit to the doc and mentioned to this to her who told me it was a waste of time and was never going to work due to the sperm not being in the right environment and its not how it "should" be done :growlmad:! Since then I have felt really deflated and not sure what to do next. 

The more I think about her comments the more I really disagree with her comments as I have done so much research into this method and can not see why there isn't chance this method could not work.

Can anyone help me informing me does it work??? Our previous attempts have been using the sperm immediately and inserting with a syringe, legs in the air for half hour then going straight to bed. Can anyone give me anymore tips as I have completely no patience for this and each month the dissappointment and upset is building.

Any help anyone can offer us would be great

Thanks

Thorntons


----------



## topazicatzbet

tell your doctor they need to do there research. i have 2 sons thanks to this method. 

you have as much chance of concieving via AI as NI as long as its done right. 

relax hun and good luck


----------



## MrsMM24

THORNTONS, welcome to the thread :wave:

First, I think you need a new doctor, like quickly. Now, if the doc knows something about your "various" reasons which is why they think it will never work, that is something different, but there are waaaay to many of us here and out there for that information to be legit.

Next, read this thread from page ONE and get alllll the information the two of you will need ASAP! Get started charting, temping, etc! There are other threads which you can find on here, specifically related to Lesbians that have and are TTC that can be rather helpful as well. They are linked in my journal if you would like the easy road to them. GL, :dust: and let's get you a :bfp: soon!! 

<---- 2DPO


----------



## lexus15

Well done ladies, this is so inspriring that I hope it works for me & my boyfriend! :flower::thumbup:

We will be trying our first attempt at IUI at the hospital (have to pay) later in August but I want to back it up by trying at home with an Instead cup & syringe. 

Pray it works as I'm getting older 37 & we've been ttc for over 3 years!!


----------



## ellie27

Thorntons said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new to this forum and in urgent need of help! For various reasons my husband and I are ttc by home insemination using his sperm. We are currently waiting to try for the fourth attempt. I have recently had a visit to the doc and mentioned to this to her who told me it was a waste of time and was never going to work due to the sperm not being in the right environment and its not how it "should" be done :growlmad:! Since then I have felt really deflated and not sure what to do next.
> 
> The more I think about her comments the more I really disagree with her comments as I have done so much research into this method and can not see why there isn't chance this method could not work.
> 
> Can anyone help me informing me does it work??? Our previous attempts have been using the sperm immediately and inserting with a syringe, legs in the air for half hour then going straight to bed. Can anyone give me anymore tips as I have completely no patience for this and each month the dissappointment and upset is building.
> 
> Any help anyone can offer us would be great
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thorntons

Wow, what an idiot of a doctor you have!! If there are no apparent medical/fertility problems that you are aware of, then I would say you have as good a chance conceiving this way vs the way it is 'supposed to be done!'

I have conceived all 3 times this way (and each time within 3 months of ttc!)

I was in same position as you.

OH would do it, I would insert within 5 mins, legs and bum up on pillow for 15mins. We would do it last thing at night so that was me laying flat for the whole night too!

I used opks/temps too to pinpoint best times to focus on, rather than having to do it the whole month!:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome LEXUS :wave: I hope this proves successful for you! FXD :dust:


----------



## piglets

Hi me and my OH are doing home insemination too as sorry for tmi but i get sore very quickly and my OH takes a long time to finish the job so it was going to be too difficult to get busy enough!! We tried 3 inseminations last month but BFN. This month i *think* i either ovulated yest or am ovulating soon so we inseminated yest morning and we are doing it again tonight, tomorrow night and the next night then i think we will try and do it every other night until AF (hopefully doesnt arrive!!). Fingers crossed it works. Is there any pointers for how to do it? So far we are just inserting straight away then im making sure i have an orgasm myself (have heard it can help by making the cervix dip into the sperm?) then im either lying in bed with hips raised for about half an hour (if done in the day) or going to sleep.


----------



## MrsMM24

PIGLETS, welcome :wave:

YES!! The way that you "heard" is the way to go! This is they key, and as long as you timed that OV correctly (do you temp, charting, etc?) then you just may be popping in here in about 2 weeks to give us the news!! Welcome to the TWW Hun! :dust:

There are some more threads on AI on my journal if you wanna check there too for more reassurance than me.... FXD!!


----------



## piglets

Thank you!! I dont temp or use OPK as i have a tendancy to get a little obsessed lol!!! Last month i poas sooooo many times :blush: i had loads of ICs and now ive only got 4 left...oooops!! So yeah think it would get expensive using OPKs because i get the urge to POAS a lot :wacko: FX for us all eh?!! I really hope i can come here in two weeks with a BFP and lets hope i start the ball rolling for us all!!! Lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## PG5K

So pleased to hear that this thread is alive and well with sucess stories! Me and my husband are inseminating using his sperm.
I had a AF last month but that was my first one after coming off the pill and my WB.
This month ive had a +ive OPK so big fingers crossed for my BFP. 2WW now. 

I will let you know if it works. Thanks for all of the stories, this has been a big help. Its hard when you feel alone because when you are in a M/F relationship you can't talk to anyone about it.

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## ellie27

piglets said:


> Hi me and my OH are doing home insemination too as sorry for tmi but i get sore very quickly and my OH takes a long time to finish the job so it was going to be too difficult to get busy enough!! We tried 3 inseminations last month but BFN. This month i *think* i either ovulated yest or am ovulating soon so we inseminated yest morning and we are doing it again tonight, tomorrow night and the next night then i think we will try and do it every other night until AF (hopefully doesnt arrive!!). Fingers crossed it works. Is there any pointers for how to do it? So far we are just inserting straight away then im making sure i have an orgasm myself (have heard it can help by making the cervix dip into the sperm?) then im either lying in bed with hips raised for about half an hour (if done in the day) or going to sleep.

Yes, that is exactly how it works and the way we done it too.

Timing is everything.

I also used opks to predict ovulation and temps to confirm ovulation had happened.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## piglets

Its really nice to be able to talk to others using this method, i cant help but feel a bit different because we arent using the "usual" way but we feel it does take the pressure off (and i dont have to walk about funny because of the pain!!!) im feeling very hopeful this month. If i dont get it this month i will try OPKs just for one month because i will want to check that i am actually ovulating since coming off the injection (and before that i had the implant). I really do think i have ovulated this month and last month though because ive had symptoms- the same symptoms that made me think i was preg last month. Ive had what i think is Ovulation pain the last two days and i had a few tiny spots of blood and EWCM so its all looking good. FXd for all of us :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

Good luck Piglets.:thumbup: 

I'm waiting to ov later next week & then will take the same route as you. I tried explaining to my oh that even though we are doing our 1st round of IUI at the hospital & paying for the privillege, we have to take the bull by the horns & help ourselves as well! He 'seems' to understand, I would love it to work 1st time round as we don't have much savings to fund hospital IUI.

I have a few questions to ask if you or anyone else can help:

Do you have to orgasm after, as I don't always?! 
What size syringe is best to use?
Has anyone using preseed before the syringe?
Anyone used a catheter to get into the cervix, or is this a no-no?

Thanks ladies & lots of :dust:. x

:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
Long time friend.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
OPK, Temperature (I used fertility monitor and cheap OPK)

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
Donor inseminated into sterile cup and I inseminated using a 10ml syringe, made sure I had the big "O", laid in bed for 30 minutes, did the leg up thing and even a head stand. Lol!

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? Two times on the day of LH surge and morning after as well.


5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? Long time friend.


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
2nd time of doing it. First cycle did not work. I only did one insemination and it was a little too late. I am currently in the tww and will hopefully know by Thursday.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? Donor will have a very close relationship with the child and be a father to the child. It is important that the child know their father and the donor wants to be a dad too. Our child will have 2 dads and we are all looking forward to loving the child!


----------



## piglets

From what ive read using a catheter into the cervix is def a big no no i think its because it would need to be "washed" before being used so it doesnt introduce an infection. I dont know if your supposed to orgasm before or after i wouldve thought after would be more beneficial because its all up there waiting for the cervix to dip into it when you orgasm. I think it can still work with orgasm but i can see why it would help and.....well why not lol!!! Gotta have some fun too eh?!! For me i feel it takes some of the slightly clinical feeling away aswell IYKWIM? I mean its not all about baby making then we are actually allowed to have fun making babies. Good luck for you too, im really going for it this month!! Think i ovulated already but just incase i didnt yet im attempting to do it at least every other day for the next two weeks or until i get a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome new ladies :wave:
I am hopeful for you ladies today... things sound and are looking good. I think that there can be some bfps coming in here soon... GL and :dust:

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## piglets

Good luck and well done for holding off on the testing...im terrible!! Im really going to try and not test at 9DPO which is what i did last month and got an evap (my first) i got so excited until it dissapeared then i got a little obsessed and POAS about 5x a day lol!!! Id like to wait until theres the biggest fattest sexiest BFP ever seen :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenn2282

my story is already in here but i want to wish you ladies luck. And hopefully you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## froliky2011

Good luck everyone! I am almost postive I had ib today 12 dpo. In addition, slight back ache and some bloating. My donor's sperm count was 300 million and I had 16 folicles. Very fertile! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lesbianlove

aww good luck ladies, my donor sperm story is on here page 4-5 i thinkbut wishing u's all the best xxx


----------



## froliky2011

I believe I got early AF. I move on to IUI next.


----------



## MrsMM24

My story is on here as well, I think between pages 3-5.
PIGLETS, GL FXD!! I should have just tested on 9DPO, we waited and still got the bfn. I will say, it wasn't as saddening.... I think we will be on to next cycle as well as soon as AF shows...

FROLICKY, believe? Is it presenting as IB or AF? GL! FXD!

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## froliky2011

GL MrsMM24 & thanks for your support. I got early AF. I am moving on to IUI now. I am too impatient for home now. :) Good luck everyone! We are on such a crazy ride. So many women take their children for granted. One thing for sure, we will not. Lots of Love & Baby Dust!!


----------



## Pussycat1

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Donor is my boyfriend, he has various issues with 'the usual' method and having tired counseling of various kinds with no success we've decided this is the way we need to go to. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
OPK (cheap ones of the internet. As I'm not that regular it would be expensive from a shop) / observing CM

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
Mr PC and I get cosy and I 'help him on his way' to collect the swimmers. I then prop hips on a pillow and slowly inject using a syringe. Through this forum I've gathered lots of tips on things that may help (thank you!) so this month I'm trying 'Sasmar Conceive Plus' (also looked at preseed but preferred the reviews on this one) before injecting, then inserting Instead softcup right after. Stay horizontal for at least 30 mins after and keep hips raised at an angle for as long as possible. Also try to 'O' as have heard this helps. Can I do anything more?!! 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
Ovulation has been a little unpredictable, however clearer now I have the OPKs. Generally, the day before I THINK I'm about to, then as soon after I get +'ve OPK as we can. Ideally I'd like to the next day too if I can persuade Mr PC!

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
He's my longterm partner and we live together! 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
I desperately hope it will work.
We've been trying this now for 3-4 months, though the first couple of months I wasn't so 'clinical' with my timings so not surprised that it didn't work (but still bitterly disappointed). Was beginning to panic this month as OPKs have been all negative, I'm 40 and worried I've left it too late. However had a feeling last night that this was time so had a go at AI last night, got a postive OPK today, unfortunately he's away tonight but will try again tomorrow morning. Really hope this is our month...

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He's my partner and will make the best father a child could want.

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
I am 40 (but very healthy and fit) and feeling pretty desperate as time is not on my side but all the success on here are boosting me. This is all I've wanted for as long as I can remember, I love my other half dearly and we've tried to resolve our issues, this hurts him as much as me as he feels responsible. It's hard with friends as they think we're child free through choice (it's not a subject you chat about over dinner!). 
A few months ago I changed doctors and had a fertility test (which was all good) the new doctor suggested AI, which weirdly I'd never thought of before. I am slightly cross that my previous GP / counselors have never mentioned it, but now we know we're giving it our best shot! 
Thank you so much for all the tips and positive encouragement and good news on here, it's really giving me hope.


----------



## piglets

Ummmmm im not 100% but i *think* i might have just got a very faint positive on a frer preg test.....im shaking!!!


----------



## piglets

Well i now have a success story!!!! Got my a faint BFP yest at 9DPO and its a bit clearer this morning at 10DPO!!!!!! So home insemination does really work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all join me very soon. x


----------



## ellie27

piglets said:


> Well i now have a success story!!!! Got my a faint BFP yest at 9DPO and its a bit clearer this morning at 10DPO!!!!!! So home insemination does really work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all join me very soon. x

Big Congrats!!!!!

I saw your post yesterday too - you must be :cloud9:

It really does work!!!:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS PIGLETS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! :happydance:


----------



## lexus15

piglets said:


> Well i now have a success story!!!! Got my a faint BFP yest at 9DPO and its a bit clearer this morning at 10DPO!!!!!! So home insemination does really work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all join me very soon. x

CONGRATS piglets, this is wonderful news:happydance: Hope many more of us will be joining you in the near future!:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Well ours is a funny story. My mom who is the head of a PFLAG chapter in our area knew we wanted to get pregnant and asked one gentlemen in particular if he would be interested in donating and he said sure.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used OPK tests and a Charting App on my phone.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We used needless syringes and softcups, a big O and legs in the air.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We inseminated the day of our positive OPK within 4 hours and the next day around 28 hours after the positive OPK.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
For the first time he came to our house, we chatted for a bit cause we know him and then he made the donation and left right after. The second time due to car troubles we drove to him and did the insemination in his spare room while he took a walk.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
It did work we are super lucky and got a BFP on our first try!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Our donor is going to be an Uncle to our baby we want them to have a relationship just not that of a father and child which our donor is more than ok with.


----------



## Pussycat1

I really thought this might be my month for good news, but sadly not. I'm gutted, this is our 5th month of ttc and I'm fast approaching 41... We've been using a 5ml syringe, would a 10ml be better (maybe it's longer?), any other suggestions (my story is on p9). All the positive stories on here clearly show this works so maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## GeekGrrl

Pussycat1 said:


> I really thought this might be my month for good news, but sadly not. I'm gutted, this is our 5th month of ttc and I'm fast approaching 41... We've been using a 5ml syringe, would a 10ml be better (maybe it's longer?), any other suggestions (my story is on p9). All the positive stories on here clearly show this works so maybe I'm doing something wrong?

I know this feeling and I just wanted to say that I'm right there with you and that it doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong. We also just passed our 5th month of TTC inseminating at home, I'm 29 and it still hasn't worked. I know it's discouraging when you hear stories of it working right away but sometimes it just takes longer. I've been told that anything up to a year is really quite normal. This process is really teaching me patience too! Personally, I don't think you'd have much of a different result with a 10ml syringe b/c they aren't longer, they are just thicker around.

:hugs: Hugs to you, hang in there and keep doing what you're doing. Your baby will be made when the time is right and that child is meant to come into your life.

Baby dust! <3


----------



## MrsMM24

PUSSYCAT and GEEK Girl, I am sorry that you are out this month! I think that you could benefit from some stories in the SOFTCUPS or the same-sex threads (the information in same-sex is sooo good even for straight women) Take a second to look in my siggy, I think there are some links that you can click on. GL :dust:

Better yet, here is a link https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...ease-read.html


----------



## froliky2011

piglets said:


> Well i now have a success story!!!! Got my a faint BFP yest at 9DPO and its a bit clearer this morning at 10DPO!!!!!! So home insemination does really work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all join me very soon. x

Congratulations!!!! So happy for all the BFPs!! I found out I have a large polyp in my uterus which is being removed in a few weeks. After that we are going to try another round of home insemination. Baby Dust to all of us!!:baby:


----------



## momwannabe81

bump


----------



## Razyfozy84

Hello everyone, we are new here but first of all just wanna say good luck to everyone TTC and lots of babydust to you all. 
Bit about us - we are a lesbian couple currently TTC!! This is our 5th try and have just entered the 2WW!! Heres our answers to the questions....

*Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Our donor is a close friend.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
We have been using OPK's however have v v regular periods so pretty much know when we ovulate.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We used 5ml syringe, big o and hips on pillows for first few attempts, this time we are using syringe, softcup and preseed (fingers crossed its gonna help)

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We have been inseminating twice, day before and day of ovulation.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Met through work, been friends for 7 years, we have tried few different things, donor has been to our house to do his bit lol, we have picked it up from his house (he only lives 10 mins away) n he has dropped it off lol.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
4 cycles so far that did not work, just done 5th so fingers n toes crossed!!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
We are fine with him seeing the child whenever he wants, up to now he says he doesnt want to but i think that might change and thats fine with us if it does.

8. Anything else you think people should know? *
Im hopeful it will work eventually, whats meant to be will be!!!

So again good luck guys, ill keep you all posted on our journey. lots a love Rach and Marie xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Welcome RazyFOxy ! So glad you joined and shared your story with us ! :) Keep us updated for sure !! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

Pussycat1 said:


> I really thought this might be my month for good news, but sadly not. I'm gutted, this is our 5th month of ttc and I'm fast approaching 41... We've been using a 5ml syringe, would a 10ml be better (maybe it's longer?), any other suggestions (my story is on p9). All the positive stories on here clearly show this works so maybe I'm doing something wrong?

Keep your chin up and positive thoughts, I agree with Geekgrrl... that spermie will stick when the time is right :) I know it's tough but just keep at it !! We are all here for you ! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: RAZY! GL FXD! :dust:

Hi Ladies!!! How you are all well....

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Razyfozy84

Thank you so much guys ill defo keep yas posted!! Sending lots n lots a luck n bubydust to you all!! Xxx


----------



## Pussycat1

Thanks for the support and encouraging words. Not sure what's going on this month and currently in horrible limbo. Got pos OP test days 18 & 19 but for lots of annoying practical reasons we weren't able to 'have a go' till day 21. Now on day 31, been feeling crampy tired and tender boobs for 3 days now like AF is about to show up, but she's not here. I'm not regular and usually anywhere between 28 and 34 days so not unusual to reach day 31 with no AF. REALLY trying not to get hopes up as I'm sure we missed the window of opportunity at day 21, but each day that goes by I hope a little more. I have been here before but really hope it's not another false hope. Guess we'll know in a couple of days, as will test if still no show.


----------



## Hanuman

Hi All..

Here I am with some good news.. Home insemination works.. Really it works !! Do it with confidence and most importantly keep faith in GOD.. You will be successful.. And a big thanks to : Nimyra , who started this thread and many others like ellie27 , IGL , wishingfor3rd , LunaBean , topazicatzbet , piglets , Wantingbbbump , Wantingbbbump who has answered my questions and increased my awareness on HI. I really got big hope seeing so many people were successful in this thread and tried mine. Today I am 7 weeks pregnant.


Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor.

Its my spouse.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation.

CM , ClearBlue OPK.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

I used only syringe. Inseminated with in 5-10 mins after ejaculation. Insert the syringe as far as it goes. I could insert only about 2 inches after that it was hurting me. Kept the bums up with 2/3 pillows for about an hour while watching some movie. Then went to sleep as I was doing it at night. Tried to get an orgasm after taking out the syringe. But I was not really aroused as I was quite nervous. Got lil bit of leaking later at night . Used Preseed as well .

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

Sunday I started getting EWCM . Did insem on that Sunday then on Tuesday till Saturday . Got +ve OPK on Wednesday morning. Stopped getting EWCM from Friday. I am sure it worked on or before Thursday. To be safe I did extra 2 days. Only on Sunday and Tuesday I got much volume. Approx 3 - 3.5 ml. Other days I got only 1 ml. My man did ejaculation directly into the syringe instead of using any container to avoid wastage

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

Yes it worked on our 1st try!!! Thanks GOD.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

8. Anything else you think people should know? 

There are enough tips in this whole thread. I don't find any extra tips. Only thing I will say is : Try to use the sample as fresh as possible and ask your man to refrain from ejaculation for atleast 5-7 days before insemination . Also let the man have a long Orgasm before he ejaculates which will produce more volume. Wash your hands thoroughly before doing anything and use the syringe only once to avoid any infection. If both of you don't have any fertility issue it is bound to work and has same chance as NI. If it doesn't work for couple of cycles get your hormone level tested and sprm count tested.

Go to the site www.inseminationathome.com . They are in the process of manufacturing some new type of syringes which looks very convenient. The product is currently out of stock but they are going to market it soon. Call them up and get the status.


----------



## MrsMM24

:happydance: CONGRATS HANUMAN!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!


----------



## ticking.clock

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
online

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used OPK tests and a Charting App on my phone and FF

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
well i will be the first to admit i'm doing NI! i feel totally 100% comfortable with my donor.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
2 days before and again day of

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
we spoke online for 5 months before doing first dontation, he comes to my house.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
this is second cycle, in TWW

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
no direct contact but will keep in touch as we get along so well, will provide photos yearly


----------



## Wantingbbbump

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
My donor is my step dad. It was my OH's idea because my step dad didn't have any kids of his own. My step is 58 and had a double bypass on his heart so this was his only chance to ever have a child.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I checked my CP & CM. I also used double line opk's and the clear blue easy smile face to confirm I was ovulating.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
I bought a kit online for $20 that came with 6 try's that included soft cups, collection cups & syringes. I also brought myself to "O" after the insem so my cervix picked up the sperm.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
I did my insem 1 time on the day of my +opk's. I got the + at like 10 or 11am and the insem was done at 5pm.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
Well my donor is my step dad so i have known him for a very long time. I went to my parents house (because my kids were home) and hung out with my mom outside while he made his sample, he brought it out to me and then I went into their room and did the insem on their bed:haha::blush:

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
YES to my surprise it did!! It worked the very first time and with only 1 insem!!

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
Well he will forever be in my life. As of now he will be the baby's papa but the child will know that he is his/her bio dad. I am going to let them have whatever kind of relationship they want. I can't wait to see my dad hold his only bio child for the first time. I have told him that the baby will have his last name and if he wants to be listed as the dad then he can. (OH's idea for this)

*8. Anything else you think people should know? *
This can and will work!! I have helped so many women get pregnant that I cry every time I get a message saying that it's worked and I helped them! Never be afraid to ask questions even if you think it's TMI because really everything about getting pregnant is tmi..lol Make sure you are timing it right. Use both double line opk's and pick up the clear blue easy digital smile face tests to confirm O and do the insem that same day!! You want the sperm to be waiting in the right spot when the egg drops. Just because you don't have tons on ewcm doesn't mean that the cycle is going to be a bust because with this baby I hardly had any that I noticed. But it still worked. Relax and pray a ton. I prayed the whole 30 mins after the insem while I was laying with my bum propped up and then every night for 30~45 mins while I tried to fall asleep during my 2ww. Remember after the insem you ARE PUPO (Pregnant until proven otherwise) yes I started that in the 2ww thread but there is power in positive thought!!!


----------



## caryheinz

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
_* My donor is a very close friend of mine. We met at work as coworkers. I had talked to him about my want to be a mom, and my fear I never will get to be, and how I planned to save up money and buy donor sperm, and he said he would do it. *_
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation? *Right now I am using OPK's (not working so well though) and monitoring CM, and just generally knowing my cycle.*
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use? *This is my 1st time, I did home insem Tuesday 10/25/11. Used 10 ml needeless syringe. *
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? * As I said, this is my first time, and I only did 1 insem this cycle. I did it on day 11. My OPK wasn't working, not even a control line. I had Egg white CM so I thought I was ovulating, however, today is day 15 and I think I was wrong- I think I am ovulating now. , which means that I have to wait for next month to try. *
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? * He prepared my sample while I waited in the car and I drove it home (15 minutes away), tucked inside my coat to keep warm. *
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? *Not there yet, but I think my timing was wrong this time...*
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? * The intended relationship is that he not be "dad", he will be involved "uncle" as he would as my friend if I was pregnant by anyone, *
8. Anything else you think people should know? * Actually- I will go opposite and say- any of you- PLEASE give me advice. I have so many questions, and am so riled up- I think about this 99.9999 percent of my time, and am literally driving myself crazy and am just on insem 1. 
Cary*


----------



## Keebs

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
I approached him via the internet site Pride Angel
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
BBT and cheap OPKs
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
Preseed and softcups
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
Inseminated twice (sort of :-=) day before and day of ovulation
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
We met in a hotel. 1st donation I popped preseed in with applicator whilst he was off performing. Around 10 mins later sample arived, I poured it into softcup with a further 1ml preseed and inserted. Lay on bed and stimulated to O. Slept with softcup in and removed 7 hours later. Was expecting a 2nd donation in an hour so this time I put 2ml preseed into softup and inserted whilst I waited. Donation arrived and I followed same procedure as night before... except I forgot to remove the first softcup :dohh:. remembered 30 mins later and sorted it out but doubtful if much semen remained.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Thankfully yes. 1st cycle.
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
I will send annual updates, photos etc and we will meet one or twice a year. Later on the child will dictate how often these meetings happen. I retain sole parental responibility and sole financial responsibility
*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Prior to the event the thought of handling/inserting what is essentially a strangers bodily fluid repulsed me. In actuality there was no gross factor at all.


----------



## dodgegirl

caryheinz:

fyi, this thread is for success stories only....
check out the "at home insem" thread instead:

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html 

girls there are very helpful and will be very supportive !!! Good luck to you :):flower:


----------



## sparklie

*1.** If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
I found him on a site called Baby Donor.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
OPK's and cervical mucus, I found CM the most effective though.
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
I have used softcups for 2 cycles but I find them very uncomfortable so won't be using again.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
My donor can only give once a cycle so I insem 2 days prior to ovulation.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
My donor now comes to my home which I feel comfortable with as I've gotten to know him.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
No, not yet but fingers crossed.
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
I have said that he can see baby regularly but I'm the parent!
*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Go with your gut instinct, if your prospective donor doesn't feel right, don't go with him. Also the whole thing repulses me so don't worry if it does you too. Because the smell makes me heave, I wear a face mask with vicks and also latex gloves. However you inseminate it's going to be right for you, there's no right or wrong way, just try to relax. I know not many women will admit it repulses them for me it does and if there's a way to stop me retching like a good un then I'll try it. No one knows how are doing it but you (and partner if you have one) so do what's right for you :)


----------



## SpudsMama

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*

I found him on a site called Tadpole (UK site).

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?*

Digital OPK's, BBT and CM 

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*

AI - I use softcups... syringes annoyed the hell out of me!! 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

O-6, O-3 and O

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

Donor came to my house and did his bit in my bedroom, ejaculating straight into the softcup. I waited downstairs. He left straight away and I inserted the cup in the bathroom (in case I spilled anything).

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

Yes it worked, I got my :bfp: today! This was my 15th month of TTC, but it was my 11th cycle I think.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

We're going to keep in contact via email, so I can update him regularly, but we're both open to him meeting the baby in future.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

I had a lot of trouble finding the right donor. I had donations from quite a few because I was always being let down. In the end, the one who did the trick was the one who caused me the least amount of stress, I was comfortable with him from day one and conceived first cycle with him! Feeling at ease with your donor is a great sign :thumbup:


----------



## happyh29

*. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*
used husbands sperm.he has developed bad psoriasis and blantitis on his man bits so it was hard to do it regularly.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?*

cbfm....which I can't recommend enough, Opk,cm.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*

AI - I used a syringe and a sterile collection tub!! 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

every other day on my low days, then every day on high and peak until it went to low then every other day twice then stopped.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

Hubby did his thing in a tub.I instantly syringed into me and stayed with legs in the air on a cushion for add long as I could manage.normally a hour.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

I have very irregular cycles,.so it was only two cycles but three months in total day wise using this method. my usual cycle is 46 days and it was two cycles

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

is the hubby

*8. Anything else you think people should know?

this cycle I prayed twice a day morning and night.its a catholic thing called a novena.i did mine to Jesus, the virgin Mary, st Ann and st Gerrard.having faith kept me calm and worked. Prayer works!

I also took every morning a pre natal vitamin and at every evening meal I took a vitamin b 50 complex tablet and a fish oil.

I also wore socks every day as someone told me in Chinese medicine your feet represent your uterus and need to be warm!! Ha ha. i was willing to try anything.

i also had cut out caffeine and artificial food sweetener months ago.

Good luck every one x*


----------



## Yojay

Hi, I'm new to the forum. TTC of an on for about 6mo. This thread has given me a lot information. Thanks!! I have a question and wanted to know of you ladies can help. Do you know if this at home method will help of you have some infertility issues? ( either slow swimmers or PID?). My husband and I would like to try at home insemination before going back to our fertility clinic ( it's. private and pretty expensive for us. Any information you have will help.


----------



## sparklie

Hi Yojay, post your question on this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...dering-home-insemination-donor-sperm-358.html as there's a lot more ladies on there who will be able to help x


----------



## READY4OURBABY

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

donor~ really good friend of DW

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

cb opks and tempting/charting (FF)

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

used a 5ml syringe and had a O. (tmi alert) found that is you can have O and push in the sperm at the same time. you have less spillage. tried softcups but didnt work for me. laid down with pillow under hips for an hour each time.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

was a little extreme. inseminated 4 days before ov, 3 days before, 2 days before, 1 days before, day of ov, 1 day after and 2 days after. 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

would give him cups for the week. pick up in the morning and arrange time for next day. go home and have dw insemnate. we also waited for the sperm to kinda liquify.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

yes! 2 cycles. 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

he will not be financially or legally responsible and will not be involved in any parenting decisions. He has agreed to be available for contact and medical information. he will be known as "uncle". we will not tell our child until he/she is at least 16.

8. Anything else you think people should know?

it DOES work! i have a history of mc. so i did a mayan abdomen massage 2 weeks before ov on this cycle. it helped get my back and pelvis aligned. i also tried to be as relaxed as possible and resting whenever i could. i will say this be careful of who you use as a donor. we had a donor before this and it was horrible. make sure to lay out all issues before going forward. also, i found keeping supplements low key. only prenatal, folic acid, and multivitamin. 

Goodluck to you all!


----------



## adroplet

Ready - I just had a Mayan abdomen massage as well. had it on Sat and then will have 2 more times. OMG, i have heard that it works miracles. How many times did you have it done?


----------



## LuluLamar

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*
He's my best friend and we're co-parenting.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?*
I did check my temps but it was all over the place. I cramp when I ovulate and used an OPK to test and confirm.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?*
I used an Instead (menstrual) cup.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
I inseminated once on the day I had my positive OPK (day of ovulation), lay upside-down for 45 minutes (fell asleep) and then went to bed and left the cup in overnight.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
He's my best friend and an active father to my child. We planned co-parenting for a while and moved in together a year and a half ago. He did his thing into the cup in his own space and time and I inserted the cup in my own space.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, it worked on the first try. I received a BFP about 10/11 days later.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
See above! He's not a donor, he's the father of my kid. We both still plan to pursue our own relationships but we have rules about proximity until there's some sort of long-term commitment.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
I chose this route because I'm a gay woman who has not had any relationships lately and he is a straight man who has not had any relationships lately. We're both professionals with no motivation for drama and we loved the idea of sharing a child and giving that child the best life we could possibly give him.

He's two months old now. :)


----------



## day_dreamer

Aww Lulu that sounds perfect - Id chatted with my best friend with a view to living together and coparenting, and he agreed. We were both super excited...then he met someone and now doesnt think it would be appropriate for me to move in anymore :( 

So glad its working for you!


----------



## purplepanda

Ah, this thread helped me so much! Time to add my info for posterity...

A note about my situation: I was TTC as a surrogate for a gay couple, so they were pretty willing to put up with any demands I made to get their baby. Not sure if a typical donor would be so accommodating.

*Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor* It's their baby; they found me. O was my personal trainer at the gym for over a year and we grew pretty close, and when I knew they were looking for a baby I offered my uterus.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* Tracked on FF... temping (didn't work too well for me), CM/CP (also not as clear as I had hoped), and OPKs. In the end, it was the OPK that told me it was time. Temps barely confirmed, and CM/CP gave me a hint it may be coming.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* They did their stuff in a cup, I inserted with a syringe and kept my hips elevated on a pillow for as long as possible. I did it several different ways several different times, usually in a dixie cup with a 12cc oral syringe... the day I got a + OPK (the time it worked, I'm sure), I used a sterile specimin container, a sterile 10 cc pre-filled NS syringe (emptied of all but about 1 cc, then warmed that up to body temp and used it to rinse off the sides of the cup), then insemed with my butt on a cushion and my legs propped up on the wall for a little over an hour. I don't think the container/syringe matters all that much. What does matter: every time, I would bring myself to O, then as I was coming down slowly inject from the syringe while my uterus was still spasming, but after the big spasms that would push all the stuff back out. Oh, and I used 1-3 g of preseed each time, as I never really got an abundance of EWCM this cycle. I based how much PS to use on how much CM i had going.... less PS if I had more CM. 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* I did it several times before I really needed to, because I'm a big worrier and I thought I might miss my ov. In the end, I'm really glad I did, because it gave us a chance to "practice"... for them to get comfortable with the process, and for me to figure out what NOT to do. We did it 13, 10, and 3 days before Ov, and the day of. 

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* Again, the "donor" in this case was really Me. For donations, they came over and did it in the guest room and left it in a cup. 

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* It worked! First cycle, post-mirena.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?* We are friends, and intend to stay that way, but this is completely and totally 100% their child. 

*8. Anything else you think people should know?* Again, my situation is a little weird, but if your donor is willing, I would highly recommend the "practice runs" before you Ov. The first time, they were incredibly nervous, and the first FEW times I did things I wouldn't repeat as I figured out what worked best.


----------



## vicandkaylz

Questions:
*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?* - he is a very good friend of ours, we met through mutual friends a few times. he knew we were looking for a donor, we asked him, he thought about it and agreed. 
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation.* Cervical mucus, and daily Ovulation tests from day 10 of cycle
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use.* good old sample cup and syringe. bum on pillows and big O after insemination.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* last night was our first insemination. we were due to ovulate today but didnt so maybe last night was a wasted try!? we were expecting to AI the day before and then the day after ovulation but now im not ovulating today we will wait for the positive test.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*with him being a friend it was very relaxed, we picked him up, he came to ours had a cuppa and a chat he went up to give his deposit, we went and done our bit then another cuppa and chat on the bed with my legs up afterwards.
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* we dont know yet.
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?* he is willing to be named once the baby asks but will have no involvment. he will see the child at gatherings and days out.
*8. Anything else you think people should know?* well we are still waiting to see if this is successful for us. we have tried IVF at a clinic and this method is deffinately more relaxed for us. was enjoyable and exciting. less clinical and formal. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

adroplet said:


> Ready - I just had a Mayan abdomen massage as well. had it on Sat and then will have 2 more times. OMG, i have heard that it works miracles. How many times did you have it done?

only once. she told me to hold off and have another session before trying. but i didnt want to waste a cycle. they do work, ive heard about a few people having success after it done.

GL & FX!!!


----------



## adroplet

Ready - Thanks for responding. I just went this weekend for the last of the massages. My abdominal area feels 'different' i just can't explain it. I too have been told of many success stories from this woman alone....I'm so excited, AF will be here in about 2 weeks and I will try again this coming cycle. 
If I do get a bfp, then my unexplained infertility would be explained!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i just want to thank everyone for sharing their experiences. me and my DH are doing at home insemination because for various reasons he can not do the deed the "traditional" way. hearing all these success stories have put a smile on my face. i am on cycle 3 now.. praying for a BFP!!!


----------



## K_and_L

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
We used someone we knew personally without them being extremely close to us. We have no plans on him being the "father" so we knew to talk every last detail out before agreeing to anything.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
We monitored temps, We monitored mucus, as well did ovulation tests, and tested for most accurate LH surges.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We used oral syringes both times.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We just tried for our first time. We only attempted once on the days the LH surge showed to be the highest. As well as the spike in temp.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We met our donor through a friend.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Not sure if it worked yet. Praying it did!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
No real relationship. We have agreed to allow him to be considered "Uncle" and allow him to view pictures, but no contact until our child is at least 18.


----------



## RosiePo

My wife and I have recently started TTC. We have a known donor. a signed contract and have taken all precautions as far as health is concerned :) He has gotta all of the relative blood work and exams done...all is clear are well!

We did our first round of insemination last month and unfortunately it didnt take. I am positive its because it was a bit of a stressful process with it being the first time. (Now we feel like pros!)-Its really hard to be relaxed and stress free and I know that EVERYONE says over and over again...stress free mind will welcome a stress free successful pregnancy...easier said than done.

We inseminated everyday for 6 days. We started 2 days before expected ovulation and continued on until 2 days after ovulation.-all of my ovulation tests came back negative but I paid close attention to my CM and I am pretty regular so also calculated that way. (14 days after period)

We used 'instead soft cups' and pre seed....I would insert the pre seed into my vagina 10-15 mins before the sample-almost like a primer. We would drive to the donors home he would grab the cup from us and literally bring it back to the car...I would then just slide the cup right up there against my cervix and drive home. I would try to achieve an orgasm after getting home so that my cervix would contract and leave the cup in overnight (remove in morning).

I was late for my period this month so i thought for sure it worked...I was having all signs and symptoms of pregnancy but all negative tests. I AM NEVER EVER late for my period, im extremely regular. I finally went to the doctor and after a million tests...am definitely not prego. My period did start but only lasted 1 day and was really strange. -very light-blood looked really really dark brown and spotty.

I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????

Anyways. Now Im just waiting to ovulate again so that we can go for try #2. I am confused now because of all the complications with my period and i now dont know when ill ovulate. Im trying to pay close attention to my body. 

I need so much support right now, it is hard to stay calm and focused. So ready for baby.....


----------



## wishfulmom2b

RosiePo said:


> My wife and I have recently started TTC. We have a known donor. a signed contract and have taken all precautions as far as health is concerned :) He has gotta all of the relative blood work and exams done...all is clear are well!
> 
> We did our first round of insemination last month and unfortunately it didnt take. I am positive its because it was a bit of a stressful process with it being the first time. (Now we feel like pros!)-Its really hard to be relaxed and stress free and I know that EVERYONE says over and over again...stress free mind will welcome a stress free successful pregnancy...easier said than done.
> 
> We inseminated everyday for 6 days. We started 2 days before expected ovulation and continued on until 2 days after ovulation.-all of my ovulation tests came back negative but I paid close attention to my CM and I am pretty regular so also calculated that way. (14 days after period)
> 
> We used 'instead soft cups' and pre seed....I would insert the pre seed into my vagina 10-15 mins before the sample-almost like a primer. We would drive to the donors home he would grab the cup from us and literally bring it back to the car...I would then just slide the cup right up there against my cervix and drive home. I would try to achieve an orgasm after getting home so that my cervix would contract and leave the cup in overnight (remove in morning).
> 
> I was late for my period this month so i thought for sure it worked...I was having all signs and symptoms of pregnancy but all negative tests. I AM NEVER EVER late for my period, im extremely regular. I finally went to the doctor and after a million tests...am definitely not prego. My period did start but only lasted 1 day and was really strange. -very light-blood looked really really dark brown and spotty.
> 
> I talked to another friend that had done 'artificial insemination' at a doctors office (and was successful after a year and a hell of a alot of money) and she said that her body went all wonky after the process as well....HAS this happened to anyone else????
> 
> Anyways. Now Im just waiting to ovulate again so that we can go for try #2. I am confused now because of all the complications with my period and i now dont know when ill ovulate. Im trying to pay close attention to my body.
> 
> I need so much support right now, it is hard to stay calm and focused. So ready for baby.....

have you tried sing an ovulation predictor? i used clearblue with smileys and it really helped. got pregnant the second month trying!


----------



## RosiePo

I tried OPK's and none of them seemed to work....:( because i am so regular and aware of my body i figured I could just keep watch. can you use the clear blue more than once? or is it a one time thing?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

they are tricky! one month i got no smileys but did ovulate. i later found out how i had to take them twice a day. i got my surge at 10pm at night. also how important it is to hold your pee for 4 hours and not drink too much. the second month with them i got a smiley face and cried haha. i got a box of 20 and they are expensive but since i am now expecting i see it was worth it. i didnt like the cheap ones on amazon just because i always wasnt sure if the line was dark enough. i also used softcups and preseed. i know its so hard but you'll get the hang of it and it will be so worth it in the end! also i should tell you that i was very regular and never late and had periods that were 5 days long. when i started at home they went down to 1-2 days, all brown, and clotty. no idea why! my dr. gave me no explanation! i swear its the bodies way to mess with us. i totally thought i was pregnant too!


----------



## RosiePo

OH! i feel so much better reading your messages. I just feel almost let down, even though i know it was our first attempt....i feel like i dont know how to stay positive like everyone says. its so difficult. I will try testing at night and morning. I figured that if i just inseminated everyday for the 6 days i would be bound to catch it.

My period was a mess....I am still spotting the slightest little bit....but yes, its dark dark dark brown and its just bizarre looking. 

Last year i kept track of my cycle quite a bit so i went back and counted and for the most part I was bang on 28 day cycle but there was an odd time or 2 that id hit 30 days. 

Im really nervous that because my period is a mess i wont catch ovulation.

Also. what did you do when you inseminated if you dont mind me asking. Syringe? or just soft cup and pre seed??? <3 to you!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i put preseed in 15 minutes prior, then used a syringe and then a softcup. a lot of people just have the donor put right into the cup but insert and i've heard plenty of success stories. the only reason i did it the other way was because i was always a little nervous the cup would go in wrong or something and i'd lose the sperm. i was paranoid! lol but having it released with a little air and putting it against my cervix felt better to me :)

:)


----------



## RosiePo

Yes :) that makes sense. I find the sample is always a bit too 'gel' like to suck up in the syringe, and sometimes it doesnt seem like as much. I have heard if you let it sit for a few minute sit liquefies a bit more...but I am just so paranoid...so i just slide er in right away. 

I have never lost any so far! but obviously it didnt work the first time, so maybe I should try something different.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my sample would be gel too. everytime i would say i was going to wait to insert but i never did either haha. i never had a lot either if that makes you feel better. and i still got pregnant :) sometimes i only had just over 1ml on the syringe.. barely anything!


----------



## RosiePo

Oh! well maybe ill try that....ill suck some up and then ill slip the cup in with the remainder :) If we are going to do it a few times I my as well try everything! I looked at ovulation predictor kits tonight and they are 70$!!! for a months worth......eeek.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i just used these https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...YAOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331358770&sr=8-1


----------



## trying123

Hi

i have a question, the syringe we are using are about 4'' long, is ths long enough, please help

c


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mine was 10ml, 4 inches long :)


----------



## RosiePo

Im really confused. my cycle is generally 28 days. but because the first round of insemination messed my body up...my cycle this time was 35 days. I now dont know when to expect ovulation. Today would be day cd11 from my last period.....I have been taking opk's everyday and just 1 line. I AM SO FRUSTRATED.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my cycle was 35 days, i ovulated on CD20 got surge on CD19.. but we are all different... you will have to keep using the OPKs!


----------



## RosiePo

was your cycle always 35 days?? because mine is normally 28-30...but this time it was 35....just with everything going on....:)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mine was 32 then moved to 35. it was 32 for like 10+ years.. so weird!


----------



## RosiePo

so if mine changed to 35 just for last month....should i still calculate average ovulation to be 11 days (ish) from Mar 2?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

probable not actually... mine were later by 4 days...


----------



## Ready4pos

My partner and I used donor that is a long time friend.
I used the clear blue ovu tests with happy face
I have been testing ovulation for 7 months now. Very regular.
Today was our third time trying. We have tried once a month for 3 months.
The first time we went to his house and he did his deed and then we did ours with a 12 ml syringe and propped hips on pillow it was day before ovu.
2nd time done same way but it was 3 days before pos ovu test.
This time done same way but I will be ovu tommorrow or late tonight.
First time period was on time but only lasted 2 days and was different but never a pos preg test. 2nd time nothing different. And now third time- hopefully is the charm. 
The donor will be known to baby and will have partial involvement but being raised by my partner and I. 
Anyone have any helpful hints we are accepting any in case this 3 re time doesn't work? I know I may take very long time but trying to be as optimistic as possible, but I know we are only able to try once a month.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

is it possible to insert more than once a month? that will increase your odds by a lot. i used preseed, and softcups as well.


----------



## Ready4pos

Yeah we can only get one a month and I haven't tried the pre seed or softcups yet but I could try that next month if needed. Where did u buy yours from? Thank you for your feedback :).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

got both preseed and softcups at walmart. i know softcups are in most walmarts but pressed can be hard to find, but if not its right on www.amazon.com.


----------



## Nyallen

Me and my partner thought we had a really good chance with the donor we originally talked with. We were inconstant communication and we all reached a mutual understanding. But today was the day he was actually show up and drop the load. We had everything planned and it was all suppose to follow as planned. But an hour before his due to come over he backed down. We are taking this pretty hard we both have a tendency to get pretty excited really fast. With that being said I'm just looking for some positive news and if any one on here has any reliable donor websites. I tried the yahoo post everyone frequently mentions but I didn't look to promising. I don't know if I did it wrong but it did look out dated and no one in based in Michigan, like ourselves. We also tried knowndonorregistry but I've tried several times and for some reason it won't let me make a log in. Hopefully someone can give me advice how to either work those sites or they know of others. Any positive news would defiantly be appreciated. We've had this date picked for a couple weeks now and reading these posted would really get us excited I'm Hopeing it can still do the same thing even tho today didn't go as planned.


----------



## momwannabe81

I believe that this thread is for Success stories only check this other thread out
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## Nyallen

momwannabe81 said:


> I believe that this thread is for Success stories only check this other thread out
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html

I'm sorry I just thought it'd be nice to hear advice from someone that had success.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh I understand. That's y I shared the other link. There are more discussions there and when one gets a Bfp they come here for the details :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Nyallen said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I believe that this thread is for Success stories only check this other thread out
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html
> 
> I'm sorry I just thought it'd be nice to hear advice from someone that had success.Click to expand...

i wish i could help and give you success but my "donor" was my husband. for medical reasons we couldn't do the deed the traditional way on a regular and consistently basis so we decided to do at home insemination. i don't know much about donors.. i hope someone helped you :)


----------



## AN and RL

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

We used a great friend of my partner! She grew up with him and he has a wife and child of his own. They don't want anymore but were glad to help us out. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

We used OPK both digi and lines. Tested every single day twice a day to lib point it exactly. 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use 

Sample in a sterile cup, donor left, partner inserted pre seed, then slowling using a syringe inserted the sample. I then inserted soft cup, big O, and laid with my hips elevated for an hour. Left soft cup in overnight. 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

This time we did two days before, day of and day after. 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? 

He came to our place, we talked and visited for about half hour then he'd go in the bathroom do his thingeave immediately following and we'd do our thing. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? 

Yes it worked!!!! Two cycles! 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? 

The donor is a close friend who has a family of his own. He will see the baby when we hang out but as of now we don't have any intentions of ever telling who dad is. Unless asked down the road. Donor is play with either way. 

8. Anything else you think people should know?

Just know that this does work. With the right timing and right donor! Know your donor. Relax and try to enjoy the process. The first time I symptom spotted and worried the whole time. The second time I let it all just happen. i didn't symptom spot at all. I tested a lot to keep things at bay but that was it. I found things to distract me so it didn't take up all my thoughts. Most importantly I kept telling myself eventually it'll work.


----------



## JenluvsDot

Questions:
*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
We found our donor on the known donor registry. We were going to use a sperm bank, but I had found this site and made a profile. I didn't find it very user friendly. so I kinda gave up on it. Then I got a msg from a donor in our area willing to help us out. It was perfect. He comes to the house and leaves us the goods. We have had dinner with him and his wife, and we are meeting the two other ladies that he is donating too. 
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I've been using the ovulation sticks. My basal temp is all over the place.
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
He comes to the house, and we use a sterile cup and a 10cc syringe. My wife gets a little freaked out putting someone elses goods in me, so she likes to use a speculum. Makes it more scientific, easier to visualize my cervix, and she likes to see things happening. If she feels better about the process, than I can relax that much more. We are going to try instead cups this cycle alos because my cervix sits right up front and it seems to cause extra leakage because we cant' put the semen in further back.
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
My ovulation sticks weren't giving me a good read last cycle, so we did three spaced 1.5-2 days apart. This times we are getting new sticks and are going to do it the first day of LH surge and the day after.
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
We met at a restaurant and then he came to the house everytime to leave the goods!
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Didn't work the first time, but we learned from that and are going to try again this cycle.
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
He is going to have an uncle/friend role. He is planning on coparenting with the two other ladies he is donating too(they are single), but our baby already has two mommies!!!
*8. Anything else you think people should know? *
Take a deep breath. Allow your partner to feel what he/she is going to feel. Their feelings might surprise you. My wife literally felt hatred towards our donor because she felt that she was sharing me with him. It brought up feelings that needed to be talked through.


----------



## JenluvsDot

Nyallen said:


> Me and my partner thought we had a really good chance with the donor we originally talked with. We were inconstant communication and we all reached a mutual understanding. But today was the day he was actually show up and drop the load. We had everything planned and it was all suppose to follow as planned. But an hour before his due to come over he backed down. We are taking this pretty hard we both have a tendency to get pretty excited really fast. With that being said I'm just looking for some positive news and if any one on here has any reliable donor websites. I tried the yahoo post everyone frequently mentions but I didn't look to promising. I don't know if I did it wrong but it did look out dated and no one in based in Michigan, like ourselves. We also tried knowndonorregistry but I've tried several times and for some reason it won't let me make a log in. Hopefully someone can give me advice how to either work those sites or they know of others. Any positive news would defiantly be appreciated. We've had this date picked for a couple weeks now and reading these posted would really get us excited I'm Hopeing it can still do the same thing even tho today didn't go as planned.

Nyallen,
We found our donor through knowndonorregistry. He is donating to two other ladies in addition to me and my wife. You might find someone closer to you, and these are people willing to donate for free. Our donor has agreed to donate to us for all the children we want, and he is going to provide semen for both me and my wife. He has been pretty awesome so far. Good luck to you. We are trying to our second round at the end of this month.


----------



## mmt

wishfulmom2b said:


> my cycle was 35 days, i ovulated on CD20 got surge on CD19.. but we are all different... you will have to keep using the OPKs!

How many times did you inseminate during your cycle and which days? I'm d18 and surge was d16 PM but we inseminated d16 before surge, d17 and today.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i did 2 days before surge, day before, day of, and day after for good measure.. will never know which day did it! lol i think you did it perfect... good luck!


----------



## RosiePo

Just wanted to give everyone an update and a lil bit of hope :) finished the 2nd round of inseminations on the 17th of march and am now a big fat POSITIVE!!! having a baby :) no syringe used at all...JUST instead soft cups and preseed. xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## laurac1988

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor* I searched high and low for my donor but eventually found him on the Tadpoletown forum. 
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* OPKs... I didn't get on very well with the clearblue ones. First Response are the ones for me! 
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* 10ml syringe. Donor inserted sample little further into my cervix using a speculum. 
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* Just once on first day of +opk
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* We met at his place as it's close to my work. Donation occured there. First time we met, we met at a coffee shop. 
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* Not yet. We're going on to cycle number three this month. 
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?* No relationship. Probably photographs only/no contact but details available when baby is 18. 
*8. Anything else you think people should know?* Be careful! Check your donor out thoroughly. ASK for STI tests.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

RosiePo said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update and a lil bit of hope :) finished the 2nd round of inseminations on the 17th of march and am now a big fat POSITIVE!!! having a baby :) no syringe used at all...JUST instead soft cups and preseed. xoxoxoxoxox

OMG I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! i told you it would all work out!! aww yay! i'm so happy when this method works because there are still drs out there that say it wont work etc.... :happydance: :happydance:

have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## bluerose2012

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor? -was partner 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation. 
just used opks

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use. good old sample cup and syringe. bum on pillows and big O after insemination.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? 
we inseminated on the 23rd,24th,25th and 27th march 2012 got a positive opk on the 25th

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
hes my partner

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? 
dont think so got a bfn on 10dpo only have a 12 day luteal phase and deffo feel like af about to show shes due tomorrow 8th april


----------



## thankful2God

What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?

cervical mucus method. tried on day 15 when there was lot of stretchy mucus.

What method(s) of insemination did you use?
used a sterile container for collection of urine samples ( easily available with chemists).10 ml syringe. DH ejaculated in the container, then i immediately took the needle less syringe n sucked the semem in it. tapped it to release air bubbles. then i lied down n DH inserted the syringe n injected the semen slowly. i lied down on my side for 30 min. thats it. 

How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
one time on day 15. that is probably on the day of or next day after ovulation.

Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
yes it worked. it worked the fourth time. 

Anything else you think people should know?
my DH has erectile dysfunction so he would ejaculate just once a month around my ovulation n we would insert that 1 month old semen. we did this unsuccessfully for the first 3 cycles. but for the fourth cycle he ejaculated the day before we were supposed to try at home insemination,,,and then again on the day we were supposed to do it. so i think when we actually tried it on day 15,,,the semen was comparatively fresh.....
last but not the least prayers are answered....believe in God,,,he listens.


----------



## veryluckyladi

Hi, after enjoying the stories of AI success on your site we are excited to say we are pregnant!!!Gulp cant really believe it yet.

We used ovulation strips only, which enabled us to realise ovulation occured on day 19 of a 28 day cycle. Had used basal thermometer but found it inconclusive.

We used known donor AI with a 10ml syringe

Luckily because we know our donor very well (and he lives just down the road)we were able to inseminate 3 days before, 2 days before, twice on the day of and the two days following.

OH YEAH it worked. First cycle
We had him do his bit in a non spermicidal condom upstairs at his house and we inseminated on his couch.(Sounds weird but we know him pretty well) he gave us privacy for 15minutes each time. Made sure we had the big O before and after. Didnt use a cup, found them uncomfortable.

As we said, we are very fortunate to have a known donor that broached the subject to us. We had much discussion regarding all the legalities etc. Have signed a contract. Bubbs can find out donors identity at 16. But we imagine that he will play some sort of role in our childs life. Not parental or financial.

Good luck ladies. It works. Remain postive, choose your donor wisely. Hell ask your male friends, you might just be surprised by their response.
Great forum. Love it...


----------



## mmt

RosiePo said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update and a lil bit of hope :) finished the 2nd round of inseminations on the 17th of march and am now a big fat POSITIVE!!! having a baby :) no syringe used at all...JUST instead soft cups and preseed. xoxoxoxoxox

Please do let us know details of how the process was this time around. Which days did you inseminate? Did you do at night and leave soft cup in?


----------



## maui79

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

Husband. Due to delayed ejaculation condition

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

OPKs and CM

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

Using the oral syringes. MH goes into a mug or cup, I suck it up after 5-10 minutes (to liquify). This cycle I decided to O before insem, and O after as well. Then I lay down for 20 minutes or so with hips raised. I noticed with the double O, there was hardly any leakage. Bonus!

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

Since it's not donor, I am lucky whereas I can insem a lot. I'm on cycle 2. 1st cycle I wasn't using OPKs and I think we waited too long. This cycle, I started insem on CD 9 and did it 7 days in a row. Unfortunately, the last time we did was the day of my + OPK, but not after since MH got sick all week. Hoping the 7 straight days did something!

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

Not yet! Hopefully will know in another week to 10 days!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

8. Anything else you think people should know? 

I'm still new to the game, all I can say is that I am so happy to have found this site! I lurked on the Bump for a while, but there seems to be no one in my situation over there except for the LGBT community, who were extremely helpful! My one recommendation is to have the double O if you can. Why not right? Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## babygurl2622

hello,
I am new to this group, i joined to share my story and also to get support other then from my girlfriend. :)

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

We had a friend lined up that offered to help us and at the last min he bailed on us, i dont have any guy friends so feeling hopeless i thought i would post an add online. After getting over 100 responces and finding the right guy for us we met, talked with him and felt he was right for us. He donated for a couple 10 years ago and really just wants to help another couple out.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I use the clearblue fertility monitor, and also i use the clearblue test sticks

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
we use the cup and syringe method

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

I try and do 4 days. 2 days before, the day of and the day after

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

our donor comes to our house, we talk for a few and then he goes to our bathroom. He does what he needs to do in there ;) when he is done he leaves the cup in the bathroom and leaves right away. my partner goes in and collects the goods in a syringe while i lay with my hips up. She then inserts it into me and i lay for 30 to 60 minutes.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

i am on my 2nd month of trying the first month he was out of town when i needed him so i only tried once and it was 2 days before i ovulated so it didn't count. This month i got 4 days the time i needed him. I find out in about a week and a half if it worked! wish us luck!!!!!!!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
my donor doesn't want any contact with the baby, we have a contract with him to protect both sides. He is a wonderful guy and has done everything we need of him. he is very respectful of us! :)


8. Anything else you think people should know? 
I can only say the same things other people are saying....be 100% sure about your donor!!!!!


----------



## tupi

Dear ladies,
Please:
1.can you give me a brand/name of a non spermicidal condom which did you use it?
2.Does it matter if the condom is lubricated ? 
3.Is needed to be latex free?
4. If I use a cup where can I get one sterile? :wacko: If I can't find one what can I use instead?

Many questions I know:blush: but I really need your help.
Thank you all :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i didnt use condoms but i got sterile cups from my local pharmacy (cvs, walgreens, etc.) i live in the US


----------



## tupi

thank you wishfulmom2b

Anyone who used condoms here?


----------



## S123KEV

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?*
We are a same sex couple whom are working with a wonderful Surrogate. We met over a year and a half ago now.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
Temping, cervical mucus, LH surge strips.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
The majority of cycles we used instead cups alone and deposited the sample into the cup. On some cycles we used the syringe method. We also used sperm friendly lubricant.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
This varied as we live quite a distance from our surrogate. On average we did 3  4 insems that were timed the day before, day of and one for luck the day after. The cycle that worked we started even earlier and for the most part of the 2ww felt we had started too early. Just goes to show

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
For us we stayed in hotels or self catering accom and our surrogate visited us. We would go off and do our thing and later provide the 'makings' for H. We would then leave H alone for as long as she needed to relax etc etc etc.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, it worked! After 11 cycles it Worked!!! 

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
We were the donors in this case being a gay male couple. In terms of an on-going relationship with our surrogate our child will always know how they came into this world and H can be as involved or as not involved as she would like. H has children of her own so Im guessing we wont be moving next door to share nappy changing duties lol!

*
8. Anything else you think people should know?*
HONESTY HONESTY HONESTY! Trust and it will happen. Its a stressful experience for all involved. Undergoing any journey like this is hard. Keep talking and sharing your thoughts, fears and feelings. Most important of all, try and make it fun, having a laugh and a joke if you can, it helps ease the nerves!

More detail is on our blog...


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats guys. lovely to see a different angle to donations.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats you guys!! good luck with everything.. i am sure it felt like a lifetime but it is SO worth it!!!! xxx


----------



## S123KEV

Thankyou guys - very much appreciated indeed.

Early days and anything can happen so trying to keep as grounded as possible (although looking at the sig you wouldn't think so!!!).

It did seem like at some stages it was never going to happen but I am so glad we stuck at it.

I would recommend conceive plus though, I was shocked when I read all the blurb about how good its supposed to be. It helped us anyway. 

All the best ladies x x x


----------



## SchlenerJ

If you use a donor how did you find the donor?
The donor was my partners mothers friend.

What methods did you use to track ovulation?
CM and ovulation calendar app, 

What method of insemination did you use? 
10 mL seringe and sterile cups that were included in a AI kit
We got online. 
Second month we used pre seed. 

How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was timing relative to ovulation?
The first time we did the day before ovulation, the day of and the day after,
The second month we did 3 days before the day of and 2 days after.

Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
He would come to our house leave his sample in the cup in the bathroom.

Did it work? If so how many cycle did it take?
It took two cycles. 

If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or
Intend to have) with your donor?
We intend to keep things completely anonymous, 

Anything else you think people should know?
I think you should know that it's possible! I remember when we 
First decided to have a baby and reading these way before we even 
Had a donor and every time I read one I felt so encouraged. And now
I'm writing one as my family is starting. I wish you all so much luck on
Your journey and if it doesn't happen as soon as you'd like don't get discouraged.
The fact that your even trying will get you closer <3


----------



## maui79

Just dropping in. Cycle 2 was a bust but we're trying again now. Upping my green tea intake and having much better timing, with NO flu lol. Hoping the super moon brings me luck.


----------



## S123KEV

schlenerj said:


> if you use a donor how did you find the donor?
> The donor was my partners mothers friend.
> 
> What methods did you use to track ovulation?
> Cm and ovulation calendar app,
> 
> what method of insemination did you use?
> 10 ml seringe and sterile cups that were included in a ai kit
> we got online.
> Second month we used pre seed.
> 
> How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was timing relative to ovulation?
> The first time we did the day before ovulation, the day of and the day after,
> the second month we did 3 days before the day of and 2 days after.
> 
> Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
> He would come to our house leave his sample in the cup in the bathroom.
> 
> Did it work? If so how many cycle did it take?
> It took two cycles.
> 
> If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or
> intend to have) with your donor?
> We intend to keep things completely anonymous,
> 
> anything else you think people should know?
> I think you should know that it's possible! I remember when we
> first decided to have a baby and reading these way before we even
> had a donor and every time i read one i felt so encouraged. And now
> i'm writing one as my family is starting. I wish you all so much luck on
> your journey and if it doesn't happen as soon as you'd like don't get discouraged.
> The fact that your even trying will get you closer <3


congrats!!!


----------



## colleen2200

i am 26 yrs old, i was previously in a straight relationship and had fallen pregnant twice naturally, i am now in a gay relationship and we are trying home insemination. So far i am finding it very hard to work out my ovulation dates, i am not getting much help from my doctors in this area. we have been using ovulation sticks and are doing it as and when this tests positive, it is a lot of trouble and stress. This is our 2nd cycle and still no success, we are using a 10inch syringe and a sterile pot, after insemination i hoist my hips up for 1/2 hour. This is the only information i have had so far, and im open to any information or advice. How long does the sperm stay alive once in the pot? i am fairly new to all this and im looking for a bit of hope :) xx


----------



## juicyfruity

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
Found him on a new zealand spern donation website, start emailing him

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used WONFO strips and clearblue smileys. the WONDFOs didn't show anything all cycle, though around when i got my smiley they went darker but nowhere near as dark as control line. 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
10cc syringe, sterile urine sample cups, preseed and a fertility cup
It was all a bit touch and worried a lot about leackage. tried to lie back and relax. 


4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
four times, mon tues weds and again today thurs. i got a smiley on sunday afternoon but strongly doubted it was correct, i wasn't mean to start OPKS till the following day and it was the first digi i had tried. still at 6 am we insem, on tues like expected got another OPK smiley (trust that one more but who knows) and the wondfos got 'close pos' though not pos. so still not exactly sure WHEN ov was! but we covered bases.


5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
THe first time was early in the morn at my place, he came in, i went out for a casual stroll (anxiously hovered at the top of the drive!) while he did this thing. he would txt me and i would come back and do it. 


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
this is my first cycle and scared we insem too late because of the 'suspicious smiley' lol but i'm in tww. 


7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
quite separate, contact ends with prenancy. My hubby had testicular cancer so we needed donor and he respects our want to have the kid 'to ourselves' but we are still working things out (he doesnt seem to want any contact but once 18 is another discussion) 


8. Anything else you think people should know?
the donors are SO nervous!! Our poor guy admitted it to me and said it was really nerve wracking. They are people too! Thank them loads, make them feel comfortable and not just a 'sperm machine' a bit of casual conversation goes a long way or even very limited contact. just remember how stressful it is for them and keep that in mind!!


----------



## shalujoshi

dear all,
i am new to this thread but facing same issue like many of you. my DH has ED so was trying for insem by syring. it feels as if everything oozes out immediately though i had put pillow below my hip still it was BFN. we tried it on CD11 & CD 13 th.
am i forgetting something or am i doing it wrong? anyone pls guide..

thanks


----------



## momwannabe81

shalujoshi said:


> dear all,
> i am new to this thread but facing same issue like many of you. my DH has ED so was trying for insem by syring. it feels as if everything oozes out immediately though i had put pillow below my hip still it was BFN. we tried it on CD11 & CD 13 th.
> am i forgetting something or am i doing it wrong? anyone pls guide..
> 
> thanks

check this thread out more info and input :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...dering-home-insemination-donor-sperm-587.html


----------



## LeahMSta

awww...I was gonna link that thread too. lol! We tried softcups this cycle for the same reason. I'll let you know how it turns out onhttps://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/165424-considering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## bigmomma74

shalujoshi said:


> dear all,
> i am new to this thread but facing same issue like many of you. my DH has ED so was trying for insem by syring. it feels as if everything oozes out immediately though i had put pillow below my hip still it was BFN. we tried it on CD11 & CD 13 th.
> am i forgetting something or am i doing it wrong? anyone pls guide..
> 
> thanks

What I did was lie for 30 mins with 2 pillows under my bum and also made sure I had an orgasm (or 2!!) as it helps draw the sperm up into the uterus x My little syringe baby is nearly 9 months old and we are trying for another x


----------



## GeekGrrl

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
Our donors were a gay couple that had offered. We laughed about it for years and then when we got serious about wanting children had a conversation about it and found that we were all pretty serious. We put both men through thorough medical testing (each one, twice and 6 mos apart) because of the risk of HIV/AIDS. They were both clean as a whistle so we proceeded.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
Started off using temping, but it drove me a little crazy after a while. Mostly just tracked and used OPK sticks which sometimes worked. Sometime cervical mucus was a better indicator than the strips.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
We used a 10mL oral medication syringe from a drug store. In the last few months, I started using 1.5mL of pre-seed about 5 minutes before insemination. We would insert the semen within 30 minutes of ejaculation and I would prop my hips up on 2 pillows for 30-45 minutes afterwards. Sometimes I would orgasm afterwards, but not often. Was too difficult in that position for me.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
Usually 3-4 times per cycle. I would anticipate ovulation and we would try once the day before, on the day of and on the day after. If my OPKs indicated that I ovulated late, then we might try again the following day just to make sure our bases were covered.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
Over the course of many months we found it easiest for him to "make his deposit" at home while we were on our way over. We'd wait outside and he'd bring it out to us when he was done, then we'd go home and inseminate me in our bedroom about 15-20 minutes later. The month it worked though, he had moved further away and we were worried it may not work because the drive was longer and we were pushing 35 minutes.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, it did work but we tried for 15 months and took one cycle off in that time.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
Our donor and his boyfriend want to have "uncle" status. They would like to be involved and know the child as it grows up but have no interest in parenting.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Do not take risks with your health. If using a known donor, make sure that ALL of the appropriate STD tests are done. We paid for and arranged the tests for ourselves specifically for this purpose. I wouldn't take anyone's "word" about anything, even if they are friends. There are plenty of clinics that you can pay out of pocket to get the testing done and it's only about $250.

When using a known donor, protect yourself and them by getting the necessary legal documentation done before you start. We went to a lawyer and had a donor agreement drawn up saying that they intend to relinquish parental rights when a child is born (because in our state you can't do it sooner). In the agreement, it said that if he chose not to sign them over, then he agreed to pay a ridiculous amount of child support per month. Basically we made it so that he couldn't afford to keep the kid if he changed his mind. I know it's harsh, but our donors were okay with it once we talked about it. We feel a lot safer this way that we won't have anyone changing their mind at a very vulnerable time.

I also read this thread for over a year while we tried and I feel like it could be a little misleading. So many people got pregnant within the first 6 months and I wasn't. By biggest piece of advice is to not give up. Don't go into it expecting that it will happen right away, but be ready in case it does. This process can take a very long time and it doesn't happen right away for everyone. Keep at it because it can work and the success rate is pretty much the same as natural conception with sex.


----------



## babygurl2622

my partner and I have been trying for going on 8 months. I'm wondering what is the point of pre seed and how i would use it? That is almost the only thing we havn't tried yet. any advice anyone can give us would really help!


----------



## Tink80

has anyone tried AI with a tilted uterus? i am wondering if it would be better to inseminate in a "doggystyle" position in that case? and would you lay on your stomach afterwards instead of your back?


----------



## happyh29

Tink80 = i have a tilted uterus, and used the bum in the air, missionary technique. i did keep my bum highly elevated for a good 30 minutes minimum afterward. and made sure i orgasmed :)


----------



## desiree1970

LunaBean said:


> You could totally ask to use his bed :rofl: I guess if she softcup holds it right up close then its ok, I cud never get it to work for me, it kept coming half out and hurting me! I did get a bfp with it still tho,lol

My donor is gracious enough to let me use his bed. I'm going to really relax this cycle and kick my legs up at leas 15 minutes :)


----------



## c.30

Sent too soon!!!!!!!


----------



## c.30

*FINALLY*, I get to post in this thread!!


*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

I used many websites, and a few donors for that matter, but the donor who helped me conceive in August was found on Pollentree. 

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*

Smiley OPK's from CD10, CM and CP tracking from CD10, CBFM, although not sure how helpful this was, and temping. 

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

10ml needleless syringe bought from e-bay. 1mg of pre-seed inserted about 20 minutes before insem; I didn't lay down after inserting pre-seed. I would open the syringe, pull and push the plunger once before putting the sperm in it. I would lie on a bed with a pillow or 2 under my hips and insert the syringe. I would leave the syringe in place for about 5 seconds to adjust to body temp and then steadily push the plunger to release the sperm. I would keep the syringe inserted and stay laying down for 1 hour. At the end of that hour, I would have the soft cup waiting to be inserted as soon as I took out the syringe; this for me avoided any leakage. I would then go to the toilet, wash hands etc and then lay back on the bed to orgasm. I left the soft cup in over night. 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*

In the final months it was just one donation, well you only need one sperm timed perfectly :winkwink: on the morning of my smiley OPK, I would text donor to see if he could still donate that night. I would then get another smiley OPK the next day, OV day, and a temp rise the day after. So the donation was O-1

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

I travelled to my donor(s), anywhere from 1 hour - 4 hours distance! I would stay in a hotel for the night and donor would donate in the hotel room.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*

AT LAST, lol. I got pregnant on my 10th cycle but sadly miscarried. I then got pregnant on my 11th cycle...it was 16 cycles since I started as I had to take 3 months off in 2011 and one month off after the MC.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

None

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*

I used EPO, 2 x 1000mg a day up until OV for CM; this may affect OV date. EPO didn't really help my CM too much, 2 litres of water a day did. That gave me watery CM which is still fertile and I used 1mg of pre-seed. Re the pre-seed applicators, I did re-use mine, I "washed" them with plain hottish water and then cold.


----------



## Spot

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
*I found my donor on co-parents.net after trying FSDW.It's been a year since he started donating to me, and we have a good working friendship now*

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
*I used pee on a sticks, until I was put on Clomid for a short time, now I know that LH surge is day 14, and for me, the best day to conceive is 48 hrs post LH surge*

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
*I tried syringes for months, until my gynae suggested I tried an endometrial sampler, and use it like a syringe. They are primarily used for sampling inside the uterus, but I found that by threading it in slowly and inseminating 4 times from one specimen worked. It's the only way I have conceived, and I made sure I inseminated right next to the cervix. It is fiddly though, you have to inseminate, back to the pot to fill up and so on.
As for how - I put a lot of big pillows on the bed, and sat on them, allowed myself to fall backwards so my hips were right up. I've found that the higher you get, the less leeks out! 
Orgasm works. I've done it with and without, and the two times I conceived, I orgasmed. 
I made sure that I had things to occupy me afterwards, as I get bored lying there. A book, the mobile internet and stayed put for 45 mins.
Then I got up and carried on as usual - making sure I had my shower of the day that morning and didn't bathe again til the next day. *

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
*I have tried on the day of LH surge and the day after with zero success. When, because of an issue with donor availability, I went for 48hr post surge - that's when I have conceived. (twice now) I now use the LH surge day as my marker and receive donation if possible on +48 hrs. Every other time has been day 0 or +24. So now I have 2 donations, +36 and +48*

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
*I spoke to my donor online for a period of time, then invited him to my home, my mother was there the first time as 'protection', but my donor is alright and now he pops in, we have a chat, he goes off upstairs to donate, leaves the pot by my bed and I pay him expenses and we say goodbye.*

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
*It's worked twice now, although I haven't managed to carry the pregnancy onwards. It worked each time I used the method and timing above. The failures have come by timing, which due to both myself and the donors working patterns is just pot luck*

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
*My donor knows I do not want co-parenting. He is happy for the odd email of news, to visit occasionally (birthdays/christmas) I wanted minimal contact, and twice a year and emails is good enough for me. He has also requested that if anything was to happen to myself, he would like to continue contact, or help raise the child with my parents. He will not be present at the birth. *

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
*Be very clear with what you want from your donor, some are dead against any contact or the child knowing them, others want to help bring the child up. You need to decide early on what you want too. I initially wanted zero contact, but that has evolved into minimal since I have got to know my donor and I understand he is in this process because he is a man who wanted kids and it never happened.
You should find out STI status of course. 
Be prepared for it to be a long process, it's undignified and emotionally draining at times. Be prepared to try a lot of different forms of insemination device - My gynae gave me a box of endometrial samplers as I was getting no where with syringes.
Speaking for myself, taking the LH surge as THE day to get insemination isn't always so. We're all different, so try different days - you could be like me and a latey!*

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## calla

I was wondering if anybody over 35 had had success with this method? Is it worth trying?


----------



## whlisa19

Spot said:


> 5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
> *I spoke to my donor online for a period of time, then invited him to my home, my mother was there the first time as 'protection', but my donor is alright and now he pops in, we have a chat, he goes off upstairs to donate, leaves the pot by my bed and I pay him expenses and we say goodbye.*
> Hope that helps someone!

I have started a conversation with my potential donor as well. Your mother sounds great just like my husband who wants to be there as my protector too :thumbup: We are considering natural ejaculations though so it is going to be a little weird to have my husband watch :blush: Totally worth it for starting our family :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Spot

calla said:


> I was wondering if anybody over 35 had had success with this method? Is it worth trying?

I am 42!


----------



## whlisa19

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor - We found our donor through yahoo NI groups after trying others including nationally and the local personals. The personals were the frustrating because there are a lot of flakes who don't understand the commitment it takes to be a donor.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation - Pee sticks helped me develop a good tracking calendar and my biology is very consistent so I know my weeks to conceive

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use - NI with husband starting things by giving me an O :thumbup: and then we proceed with missionary :sex:

After the inseminations are finished my husband bonds with me :sex: for support and then helps me so I don't get bored with my hips elevated on pillows and just waiting and waiting and waiting for the swimmers to begin our family :blue:

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? - We started with 3 inseminations and 7 days preceding my calendar ovulation and plan on daily :sex: on thru 2 or 3 days post ovulation just to be sure we completely cover the chances with as much :spermy::spermy::spermy: as possible.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? - We screened for a long time!! and considered me flying to this one donor since I do not work and have the free time to do this. He seemed like a perfect candidate but my husband definitely wanted to participate so it had to be a local donor. We eventually spoke to our NI donor thru emails, phone, and then invited him to our home without specific plans to start but once we met and with the timing being right, we decided to go ahead and begin. My husband and I primed my body with an O and then we started with inseminations with hopes that he could deliver like he said. For us it was perfect because he could indeed give 3 ejaculations.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? - Although we just started we know it might take more than one try. We've made it a clear stipulation that our donor be available thru my ovulation and he seems enthusiastic and says however long it takes so just hope, hope, hope that it's this first cycle :dust:

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? - We looked for many qualities in the donor candidates and basically features that are like my husband except in a much younger version :winkwink: and then made it clear that we do not want co-parenting or contact after the conception. And the donor was not interested in the same goals.

8. Anything else you think people should know? - What each couple decides is best for them is how you have to make your decision. There are a lot of pros and cons!! :coffee: It was most important for us that we are natural and then emotionally bonded. Screening and trust of the donor is super important.

Hope that helps!


----------



## silala

Hi there!

I had bookmarked this thread for the past 6 months and kept reading it all the time to get a positive feel. I am very thankful to all of you for your posts which landed me a BFP! Heres my input.


1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
My spouse

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
Used ICs but the time it worked I used Clearblue digital ovulation sticks. They are much easier to use and the first time I used them I got pregnant!

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
Used syringes, non spermicidal condom, sterile cup. I had problems getting the semen from the condom directly, so I transferred them to a cup and then drew it in. Inseminated asap and lied on pillows for 1 hour

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
Once on the night of lh surge and twice the next day


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Yes it did! Took 3 cycles and first with clearblue digital opks. Used conceive plus too.


8. Anything else you think people should know? 
This method surely works!


----------



## mindgames77

I don't know if I'm allowed to post this here, but we did at home insemination.... I am wondering if you ladies can take a look at this and tell me, is this maybe my success story??

The first one is as it is, the second is tweaked, and the third inverted. This was taken this A.M. at 8dpo with 10miu/ml ic's. The line (that I see!) showed up at about 5 mins. (Definitely with in the time limit!) Take a look!

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/8dpo1.jpg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/8dpo1tweak.jpg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/8dpo1invert.jpg


----------



## indymom

Had my 3rd cycle of artificial insemination today at home and noticed light spotting and also has some mild cramps...is that normal and since i had not experienced any such thing in the last two months i am a lill worried :wacko::wacko: lemme knw ur opinions guys who already travelled d same road


----------



## janey211

Helo Ladies,

Quick question, everyone mentions a "sterile" container. We are using dixi cups. is this OK?


----------



## babyproject

Hi ladies, 

we have been TTC for 5 months (last week it was the 5th try) and although I missed the OV day I am still hoping it did work this time.

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
My partner and I decided to have a baby and started looking into options of getting some help from a male friend. We didnt want to ask our hetero friends so we went on a gay page and found many ads from guys who wanted to donate or become fathers. We found our match last year after 2 months and first started to get to know him and tried to become friends, we have common programs and he plans to take active part on bringing up the child :) We started the insemination process this summer and have done 4 cycles. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used OPK sticks the first 3 times. Last month I started charting every morning and registered in fertilityfriend. It is hard to keep measuring your temperature at the same time every morning and read the chart but you do learn a lot regarding the changes your body goes through before and after ovulation. I also try to "read" the changes of CM and check the position of my cervix. This is the second month I am using these methods and still need to pinpoint exact time of ovulation somewhere between CD 12 or 13 for me cycle of 27 days

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We have tried the cup to syringe method, though next cycle I plan to use preseed as I have read it helps. 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We have tried on the day of LH surge and the day after the first 3 cycles with no success. This time we tried 1 day before LH surge and on the day of LH surge, will see if it worked. Next time we plan to do 3 inseminations maybe that will work 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
always at our home, usually at night before I go to bed. He does his thing :winkwink: in the bathroom then brings the sperm in a sterile container to our bedroom, my partner helps me with the syringe, I lay comfortably in bed under 2 pillows and we do the insemination. I usually rest for 1 hour before I start moving around or go to bed. Occassionally some leaks out the next day but I have read it is normal


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
It has not worked so far, I m DPO 10 today and will find out next weekend if this time was successful and we can finally have our :baby:

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
TTC is a rollercoaster and a real couple tester.. my partner and I have been going through a lot of emotional breakdowns the last few months (more than ever before been together for 7 years), even though she is very supportive and I feel I could never do it without her. One piece of advice really do it if you are ready and really really want it (for couples both of you :)). 

Even though you know the person (donor) it is very hard to plan with a 3rd person.. prepare yourself for last minute changes and adjust your expectations to avoid disappointment which is part of the process.. 
Try to read and understand the TTC process before you embark on this journey but stop reading when you feel you have covered the basics and the must know part... too much information can be confusing and you will feel lost :wacko:

Above all dont lose hope. It it's meant to happen for you (and us:)} it will happen. 

:dust: to you all and keep your fingers crossed for us next Saturday :)


----------



## mwaah

I can finally post here!! And a big thank to SPOT above as followed your advice!!

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
On the site Prideangel
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
Just OPK's
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
Every cycle was AI, some cycles used soft cups others syringe and sometimes both. The winning cycle was syringe only.
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We inseminated between 1-3 times per cycle. He donated twice the cycle we got a BFP. I tried to time to it 2 days before +opk, day of +opk and the day after. I o'd early this cycle and he donated day of +opk and 48 hours later.
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
He came to my house, we got on well. He went to the bathroom, did his stuff and left it on the bathroom windowsill. When he had gone I put it in a syringe and relaxed on the bed.
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
YES, I didnt think it would but it did on the 8th cycle 13dpo today!!
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
 No relationship, but will give him updates up until the birth and will keep enough contact incase the child wants to meet him when he is 18.
8. Anything else you think people should know?
Just because you are timing it right don't expect it to happen straight away. Becareful with the syringe don't plunge to fast otherwise you will lose your donation. Don't rush it, get comfy with bottom up high and stay there for a good hour. good luck xxxx


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice to see an update on this thread, hoping i will be posting soon and congratz


----------



## mwaah

momwannabe81 said:


> Nice to see an update on this thread, hoping i will be posting soon and congratz

Hang in there and it will be your turn. I'll send you some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

Posted in error


----------



## dodgegirl

Oops sorry didnt mean to post in here. Cant delete it


----------



## ErinDancey

Hi All,

New to this thread and just thought I'd share my experience. If anyone has questions, feel free to PM me :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone trying!

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
I found my donor online, through a website that matches donors, intended parents, etc.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
My cycles are pretty regular, so I just used OPKs to confirm when I was ovulating.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We used the good old "turkey baster" method, which actually involved a sterile specimen cup (like the ones you use for unine tests) and a syringe.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
We only did 1 insemination on the day of ovulation.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We used a hotel for this part. I got the room and brought all the supplies in and set up. When the donor arrived, I excused myself. He came down when he was done and I went back up to the room and inseminated.


6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
I am happy to report that after *1* cycle, I have just gotten by BFP!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
My donor and I signed a contract stating that he will not be directly involved in the childs life (or mine). He is willing to assist down the line, should I wish to have more children or if there are any medical problems. He has also asked that when the child is 18, that I give him/her his contact information. Lastly, he has said he would love to receive any pictures or updates I am comfortable with through the years. We both spoke at length about these terms and both feel comfortable with all of them.

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
I thought the whole process was going to be a little awkward at first, but meeting my donor and getting to know him a little really made things easier. By the end, it was a very comfortable, easy process.


----------



## dodgegirl

Congrats Erin! Wow 1st try !! Awesome!


----------



## Nimyra

I recently got my BFP for baby #2. Here are my updated responses

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
I switched donors this time because our first donor had moved away and we weren't confident that shipping would work. I found our new donor on the Known Donor Registry. He was a first time donor, but very professional, reliable, and great to work with.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I used temping, cervical mucus, ovwatch, and the Clearblue Digital OPK (20 strip pack). I was very happy with how the Clearblue Digital worked for me. 

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
This time around we used softcups only. We had the donor produce his sample directly into the cup and I would add a little conceive plus around the rim then insert it. I would also use my fingers to try to mush it around a bit to try to ensure that the sperm was making contact with my cervix.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
I've been inseminating 3-4 times per cycle (although 2 probably would have been sufficient). I inseminated 2-3 days before ovulation, the day before, and the day of (give or take).
*
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
Sometimes the donor came here and used an upstairs room then left the cup there for me to insert. Other times I went to his house and used a spare room to put the cup in and rest.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
I got my BFP on my forth cycle of AI with this donor. We also had one unsuccessful cycle with a different donor maybe 12 months ago. I used soy isoflavones the last 3 cycles. My successful cycle I used 160mg cd 3-7. 

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
Our donor is interested in possibly having some sporadic contact if it seems to be in the best interest of the child. We will keep contact very limited initially. My husband will be my child's legal father. We signed a donor contract clarifying our intentions.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Once again, using a known donor is risky. You need to get current STD results and above all else, TRUST your donor. Don't go through with this if you don't get a good vibe! Also it is a good idea to consult a lawyer, especially if you are unmarried or have a significant other who will not be legally recognized.


----------



## vanschick3410

My fiancee and I have just begun the at home insemination process. Our donor provides us with the sperm and we go into his guest room to inseminate. This is currently our first time ever trying to conceive. We decided it was best to use the instead soft cups with our donation. We get the sperm within 20 mins put it into the soft cup and insert it around my cervix. I lay elevated for 45 mins then I go to sleep. HOWEVER when I wake up and proceed to take the soft cup out of me and get it out there is some sperm and pinkish blood in the soft cup..... is something wrong? Do I suppose to see some blood? I am really nervous and my husband and I do not know if this is normal or not. Someone PLEASE let me know if they have ever experienced this.


----------



## jury3

Hi vanschick! I think this thread is really just for success stories. Try this one, they are very helpful! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## pinkisbest

My spouse has a hard time ejaculating from sex. I charted, used opk, took mucinex, and used pre seed. It took us about 7 cycles but we just got our BFP last week. Hoping and praying for a healthy 9 months! I was sketchy about this working but got to the point that we didn't have many other choices to try. I love reading all these success stories! Congrats


----------



## mindgames77

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

Used my spouse

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

OPKS and fertility friend (bbt) 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

We used a needless syringe and a cup. I also used preseed. I put some preseed into the syringe as well, sucked up the sperm right away, and slowly injected it in. I laid there for about an hour...yes with the syringe still in, legs up, bum propped up. After the hour I'd slowly remove the syringe and roll over and sleep. Some of the times I orgasmed, others I didn't. And two times this cycle we inseminated in the morning, and after the hour I just got up and carried on with my day! 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? 

We did it every other day for four days, and I either ovulated on our third or fourth insemination (fertility friend says 3rd). 
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

He's my husband! He did it right beside me in our bed! He's a paraplegic so can only ejaculate using a powerful vibrator.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? 

Yes!! This would have been our 11th cycle of trying, our 3rd cycle of REALLY trying (temping and timing) and our 1st cycle of clomid! It was also the first cycle my DH ejaculated 4 times, every other time it was usually just twice. 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

He's my baby daddy.

8. Anything else you think people should know?

Not particularly, because if they're anything like me telling them to have patience, your time will come, will just irritate them! Haha. But I must say, I honestly never ever ever thought it would happen for us! And here I am!


----------



## Mummylou23

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
I found the donor I used on a free sperm donation site

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
I used temping, cervical mucus, LH surge strips 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
natural insemination

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing 
this time did it a few times before and last donation was Monday and ovulated thursday

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
hotel

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Yes, it worked! I got my BFP on my 10th cycle but was getting donations right times last 9months.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Our donor will have no contact just no when baby is born and healthy etc

8. Anything else you think people should know?
get to know donor fully and make sure all clear of stds etc if doing natural insemination.


----------



## wanna_bump

this was such and interesting read..this is a route we are considering so very useful information. How long on average did it take you to find your donors? x


----------



## LeahMSta

wanna_bump said:


> this was such and interesting read..this is a route we are considering so very useful information. How long on average did it take you to find your donors? x

There are tons of ways. Some of us have known donors and use fresh sperm either from friends or from online donor sites. Others use frozen sperm. There is another useful link with great women full of info you should check out.....https:// https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/165424-considering-home-insemination-donor-sperm-838.html


----------



## MissT7802

Awesome to see this board, I plan to use a donor next time


----------



## juicy27

I have met a donor who seems genuine and has donated a lot had seven pregnancies but never been tested for sti infections should I still go ahead


----------



## laurac1988

No. Always insist on an STI test


----------



## LeahMSta

juicy27 said:


> I have met a donor who seems genuine and has donated a lot had seven pregnancies but never been tested for sti infections should I still go ahead


:nope: a reputable donor should have no problem getting checked. If he isn't willing to, that alone is reason to run for the hills.


----------



## Nimyra

juicy27 said:


> I have met a donor who seems genuine and has donated a lot had seven pregnancies but never been tested for sti infections should I still go ahead

STIs can cause miscarriage and infertility. Please don't mess around with your health or that of your future children. Using a donor is a serious decision with life-long consequences to both you and your children. A reputable donor will take it seriously as well.


----------



## Oxygen7880

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
I used a known donor.

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation.
Opk's, tempting and CB digital ovulation predictor.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use.
Syringe.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
Twice- once the day before ov and also the morning after ov.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Donor lives near so did his thing and then dropped the goods round to my house and left.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Got lucky first cycle.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
Donor is a very good friend of mine. He will be part of the babies life but not as a father.

8. Anything else you think people should know?
I left the syringe in for approx 5 mins before injecting the sperm (in order for the temp to regulate to mine). I also left the syringe in for approx 30 mins after injecting and had my legs up for the same amount of time. I also had the big 'o'.:blush:


----------



## K.N

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
I've used donor sperm, found through an online sperm donor community, sifted through the "defo donors, maybe donors, and no way donors" before actually finding 'the chosen one'

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
Temping, & Charting.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
A sterile cup with a lid, which the donor does his thing in the bathroom - he then hands it over and goes home, a few minutes later it is inserted via either a 5ml or 10ml syringe; however I find the 10ml ones a lot better.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
2 days before, the day of, the day after (just in case oday delays by a day)

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We met at a cafe where we introduced ourselves and discussed what needs to happen, what each person wants etc etc, Now the donor drives over, as he lives local and either does his thing at my house, or a close friends house in the bathroom, hands the container over and goes home; I wait a couple/few minutes then is inserted. Usually i fold a blanket up, and place a towel down and lay in bed for 30/40 minutes reading something, makes time pass faster :)

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? Currently waiting for a success.
Feb - Not successful, March - Was out of the country at time of ovulation, April - Not Successful, May - thought we were successful, tested negative multiple times, period was 12 days late. June - Making sure cycle is back to normal, July - Waiting and ready to try again! :)

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
We get on really well now, we've discussed the possibility to meet up after a baby is born annually - and share photos etc. He's happy with this, However we've signed a contract just in case :)


----------



## Cris2013

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Travel to another country and meet a person.
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
US
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
We used a syringe to inseminate and orgasm after inseminating.
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
2 times. The day before and the day of ovulation.
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Abroad, it happened at a flat we rented just for the occasion.
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
First time using meds and US will find out in a few days
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
None. He's awared of that. 
8. Anything else you think people should know? 
Last month it didn't work. So this month we went to a fertility clinic , used clomid, menopur and tracked ovulation with US every other day.


----------



## My_Baby_Dream

Nimyra said:


> We get a lot of questions about how to do at-home artificial insemination with donor sperm. I'm going to list some common questions and I invite everyone with some experience on this topic to answer with information on what they did and how well it worked.
> 
> Please keep your replies to the format:
> 
> Questions:
> 1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
> 2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
> 3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
> 4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
> 5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
> 6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
> 7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
> 8. Anything else you think people should know?

Hello Nimyra,

I had a question about the legal contract you created between you and your donor. I will be going through a similar situation. And I want to have a contract between the donor and myself to protect both parties. But I'm unsure how to go about it? Any advice or feedback would be so appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Nimyra

You can find sample contracts online. Knowndonorregisty has some you can copy. Please be aware that donor contracts are not legally binding in most states. Seeking legal counsel is advised. Some mothers find that their interests are best served by not signing a contract or putting a donors name on the birth certificate. This is a complicated and evolving area of family law.


----------



## jury3

So excited to finally post here!

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor:*
Our donor was a good friend. It really all started as a joke, but eventually we all started to seriously consider it. Before we knew it, we had a contract drawn up and a start date...

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation:*
I used temping, clearblue easy digital opks and tracked my cm and cervix using a speculum.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use:*
We tried different things, but eventually got comfortable with our donor putting donation in a soft cup and leaving it in the bathroom. Then I would go in and put the cup in. I would put 1-2ml of preseed in about 30 min before putting the donation in. After the cup was in, I would elevate my hips as soon as possible. I would lie down in the back of the car on the way home or this month I layed on the floor at donor's house with legs on a chair while we all watched tv lol I usually tried to rotate to my sides/stomach each 20 minutes until all sides were "coated". I also tried to do what Nimyra said and when I put the soft cup in, I would kind of push up on the center of it to try and help the sperms come in direct contact with my cervix. 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
We did 2-4 inseminations a cycle. My earliest O date was cd13 and average was cd18. I wanted to do the SMEP, but obviously we didn't have an unlimited supply of sperm...So, starting around cd12 we would inseminate every other day until I got a pos opk, then we would do one that day no matter what. We didn't start that early every month, I would watch my cm and cervix to see how close they looked. This cycle we did cd13, cd15 and cd16. I had a pos opk cd15.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
A few times he came to our house, but really it was just more comfortable at his house. We would usually wait until his daughter went to bed, then he would go in to do his thing in his bathroom while we would talk to the wife, play with the baby and/or watch tv.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, just got our bfp a few days ago! This was our 7th cycle of actually trying. However, I found out I had low progesterone because of "weak ovulation" (not releasing a good egg). So, this was my 2nd month on clomid (100mg this cycle). If we would've known about the low progesterone, it very well could have happened sooner.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
We intend to remain friends with our donor and his wife. Their kids call us aunt and our kids will call them aunt and uncle. We met with a lawyer and talked everything out. We went through a million different scenarios it seemed like! lol We have a contract detailing everything we agreed to. He will give up his parental rights after baby is born and my wife will adopt. We hope our kids will grow up together, but have also agreed that if we go our separate ways...that is ok too.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Do your research and do what you feel comfortable with! People would question me about whether or not it would work this way and if we were doing it the right way...Not only had I done tons of research online, read books, etc, but I had also read all the success stories on here! Have faith in yourself and trust the process.


----------



## Kat S

Congratulations, Nimyra and Jury!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you both!


----------



## Kat S

Hey, everyone! We've done two nights of syringe inseminations and I can't get the bubbles out at the top. I pull back the plunger, press it forward so all the air is out, dip the syringe into The Goods, and pull back slowly. The first night I also pulled the plunger back again a little before I sucked up The Goods as I'd read that helps. Neither method resulted in no/little bubbles. I tried pushing a little air out, but I lose sperm. I tried tapping, but only a few bubbles went away. Any advice?

One more question! Today I got a solid smiley on my CB advanced digital ovulation test. We inseminated last night. My husband needs a day in between to recharge or his swimmers have poor quantity. Should we risk it and do it again tonight? Should we split the difference and do it tomorrow morning, or is doing it tomorrow night (what I think is ideal sperm-wise) just fine?


----------



## WizzBang

Hi Ladies!

Thought I'd join as my partner and I are beginning our TTC journey next cycle!
Came across this forum doing research and you've all been most helpful and it's comforting seeing some success stories! 
I've miscarried once before, and spent 6 weeks in hosp after a messy D&C, hoping for better luck this time around, it has been over 18 months. 

We are a lesbian couple using my partners brother as a sperm donor (obviously I will carry) as he has children of his own and can literally be the uncle. I have had a few weird reactions regarding it, but we are excited that it will still be a relative of my partners. 

Will keep you posted! Wish us luck, and good luck to all :D


----------



## Nimyra

WizzBang and others:

Please join us at:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/165424-considering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html

This thread is the How To "knowledge bank" - and the other is a free-for-all discussion.

Thanks!


----------



## ChaiLatte

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor* Donor was my DH. He was suffering from some performance anxiety-related ED. Did some googling and we decided to try this at-home method.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* I just used an app on my phone.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* Purchased syringe and sterile cup off Amazon. Used a new cup each time. Also made myself reach orgasm afterwards, as recommended on here.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* I believe it was 2 days before and 1 day before O.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* n/a

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* Thankfully, it worked on the 2nd cycle :happydance: First cycle may not have even counted because I don't think we inserted the syringe far enough. 

I just want to give a huge heartfelt thanks to all that have contributed and given advice about the at-home method. I asked about it on other boards and was laughed off. Our lack of success using traditional method was starting to cause friction in our marriage, and there was definitely potential for more marital problems if this didn't work. I think this method may have also saved us money by having to avoid IUI/IVF. DH was also diagnosed with low morphology and we were worried about that too.

So again, thank you SO much and good luck to all! We are expecting our little girl in March and we are so grateful!


----------



## jury3

Congrats!!! I'm so glad you guys found a method that worked for you :) Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do...not everyone understands that. H&H 9 months


----------



## HopefulFairy

OMG So exciting to post in the success story blog! 

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor:*
We asked our good friend we had known for 8 years and lived with in the past

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation:*
temping, OPK, ferning, blood tests to track hormone levels (I have PCOS)

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use:*
We used the old cup and syringe approach. Inserted, my partner squirted in the contents at same time I had an O. Left syringe in for 30 mins and then took out but fell asleep with hips propped up on pillows. 

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
We did it 3, 2 & 1 days before ovulation, ovulation and the day after. Waiting 24 hours between inseminations. We used Mayby Baby, inserted 10 min prior to insemination. We also asked donor to used Mayby Baby to keep it all sperm friendly. At first we tried using a femmecup to keep it in but didnt like the feel and so ditched it after 2nd night.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
Our donor lives interstate so we flew him down for a holiday and he stayed at our house. At night before bed he went to bathroom to do the deed in a cup and then would knock on our bedroom door with the cup in a paper bag. Actually I loved the paper bag he chose as it was kind of funny cos it was a LUSH store bag that said "Not tested on animals" :D

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
YES IT WORKED!!!! 2nd cycle :D 

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
We are great friends. He will be known as the donor but will not be a co-parent. He is happy to meet the child though and is just an all round lovely guy.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Fertility friend is great for tracking your cycle. Before we started trying I went and had a full medical check up and asked donor to be screened for STDs. I took pregnancy vitamins for 4 months and quit coffee and alcohol. We also sought legal advice as a lesbian couple in Australia to make sure that our rights were protected as parents even though we trusted our donor and we all went through and signed a donor agreement contract before the first insemination. 

Good luck to every one else trying. Hope you all get your BFPs soon! Its such a wonderful feeling :D


----------



## FarmerMoms

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
We used the brother of the non-carrying mother.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
CB Digital Ovulation Test

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
We tried a few different ways depending on where we were at the time. When we weren't at home we used the softcup with a bit of preseed applied directer to her. Other times when it was convenient he used a small mason jar to collect the sample and we used an oral syringe with a couple ml of preseed sucked up first. We tried to bring her to an orgasm afterward, but sometimes it was not practical - like when we were at the donor's house. We think the time that worked was with donation directly in the softcup, some preseed applied directly to her, and then we sat in a car for about 45 minutes.

*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
First two cycles we only got one shot each on the day of or after +OPK due to timing issues while traveling. The third (successful) cycle we tried on CD17, 19, 21, and 23, with the +OPK on CD23. She ovulated late this month, which is why it appears that we started so early.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
The first time we were all so nervous and freaked out (and a little grossed out, I will admit) so we had a very elaborate plan so we'd never have to look each other in the eyes. After that we started getting more relaxed and just got a rhythm where we'd agree on a meeting time and place (his house or ours) and then he'd go do his thing and leave it there, then we'd go in and do our thing. 

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
Yes, it worked! We got our BFP on her third cycle.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
We had a lawyer help us write a contract that specifies our wishes and protects both us and the donor. Since he is my brother, he will have a natural connection to the child as an uncle.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
We found that not testing early was much easier on our emotions. We tried to really focus on staying positive and remembering that 6 months is the average time that people usually have to try so we decided not to start stressing until then.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GrassRoots

I have gotten pregnant twice with four cycles of at-home insems. The first ended in a miscarriage and this pregnancy is still very new but nevertheless, this DOES work.

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor --*We used a friend's husband. *

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation --*I was already highly aware of my cycle and fertile times. I am super, super regular and paired up all the physical symptoms with ovulation strips and can also feel ovulation so I have it down to a fairly perfect science, lol. *

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use --*Just used a 10ml syringe, inserted it and let it 'warm' to my temperature for a few minutes and then slooooowly "injected" the sperm. Propped my butt for half an hour afterward, and then inserted a Softcup with Preseed in it and left it in until the next morning (our insems were done in the evening). 
*
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? *-- 1-2 insems per cycle. The first pregnancy was two insems (day before, day of), the second was just 1 due to crazy holiday schedules. We insemmed one day before I ovulated and it still took  *


5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? --*They live pretty close to us so when they were ready, they gave me a 15 minute head start, I'd head their way and it would be super fresh when I got there, lol. By the time I got home, it was only about 15-20 minutes old and I did the insem at my home. Also, I kept the specimen cup in my bra on the drive home to help regulate the temp. *

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? --*Sure did! Twice. Worked on second cycle each time. *

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? --*I do not know my friend's husband very well. My husband knows neither of them. She knew of our infertility journey and felt led to help us out and we all prayed and carefully considered it and decided to move forward. We do have legal paperwork covering all of our hineys, too. 
*
8. Anything else you think people should know? --*Try to relax as best you can. I will say I think doing it this way is terrible and I hated it BUT it was worth it to me. I hope this pregnancy is a sticky baby and we are done. Lol.*


----------



## middleeast

ChaiLatte said:


> *1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor* Donor was my DH. He was suffering from some performance anxiety-related ED. Did some googling and we decided to try this at-home method.
> 
> *2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* I just used an app on my phone.
> 
> *3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* Purchased syringe and sterile cup off Amazon. Used a new cup each time. Also made myself reach orgasm afterwards, as recommended on here.
> 
> *4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* I believe it was 2 days before and 1 day before O.
> 
> *5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* n/a
> 
> *6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* Thankfully, it worked on the 2nd cycle :happydance: First cycle may not have even counted because I don't think we inserted the syringe far enough.
> 
> I just want to give a huge heartfelt thanks to all that have contributed and given advice about the at-home method. I asked about it on other boards and was laughed off. Our lack of success using traditional method was starting to cause friction in our marriage, and there was definitely potential for more marital problems if this didn't work. I think this method may have also saved us money by having to avoid IUI/IVF. DH was also diagnosed with low morphology and we were worried about that too.
> 
> So again, thank you SO much and good luck to all! We are expecting our little girl in March and we are so grateful!


I am exactly in the same situation, I am a father for a wonderful girl but started facing Performance Anxiety ED after trying to conceive a Baby BOY for 6 months! 

We are trying this in a week time.. cup and syringe

But I wonder how do you know if the syringe went far enough or not! and if the semen is close to the cervix or not.

Any help is really appreciated.. we are doing insem day after day


----------



## ThinkPositiv

My hubby has performance anxiety...... Always has. Our daughter and all our miscarriages are miracles! Hubby can perform into a cup no problem..... So after joking about it we realized we weren't kidding and did our first home insemjnation tonight. I'm extremely fertile but having sex time and time again with no chance of conceiving is tearing me up inside. 

Will try for 2 cycles then pay for iui. 

Any updates?


----------



## LunaBean

So many new sucess stories :)


----------



## LadyMidnight

Hi ladies my new on here. My wife and I have been trying TTC for the past 10 months on an off. we are extremely anxious to be mommies and would any helpful tips! My wife has been inseminating me at home with fresh sperm. We use a 10ml syringe and thats it. We did try using speculum but that didn't work out so well for numerous reason very painful and my wife didn't feel comfortable using it.. so we stuck to just using syringe I'm just now recently hearing about the Instead cups and learning that it has huge success rates in home insemination.. I would love any advice from woman who have used this method and have had successful pregnancies! thanks ladies! look forward to all the stories :) :spermy:


----------



## LadyMidnight

HopefulFairy said:


> OMG So exciting to post in the success story blog!
> 
> *1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor:*
> We asked our good friend we had known for 8 years and lived with in the past
> 
> *2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation:*
> temping, OPK, ferning, blood tests to track hormone levels (I have PCOS)
> 
> *3. What method(s) of insemination did you use:*
> We used the old cup and syringe approach. Inserted, my partner squirted in the contents at same time I had an O. Left syringe in for 30 mins and then took out but fell asleep with hips propped up on pillows.
> 
> *4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
> We did it 3, 2 & 1 days before ovulation, ovulation and the day after. Waiting 24 hours between inseminations. We used Mayby Baby, inserted 10 min prior to insemination. We also asked donor to used Mayby Baby to keep it all sperm friendly. At first we tried using a femmecup to keep it in but didnt like the feel and so ditched it after 2nd night.
> 
> *5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
> Our donor lives interstate so we flew him down for a holiday and he stayed at our house. At night before bed he went to bathroom to do the deed in a cup and then would knock on our bedroom door with the cup in a paper bag. Actually I loved the paper bag he chose as it was kind of funny cos it was a LUSH store bag that said "Not tested on animals" :D
> 
> *6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
> YES IT WORKED!!!! 2nd cycle :D
> 
> *7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
> We are great friends. He will be known as the donor but will not be a co-parent. He is happy to meet the child though and is just an all round lovely guy.
> 
> *8. Anything else you think people should know?*
> Fertility friend is great for tracking your cycle. Before we started trying I went and had a full medical check up and asked donor to be screened for STDs. I took pregnancy vitamins for 4 months and quit coffee and alcohol. We also sought legal advice as a lesbian couple in Australia to make sure that our rights were protected as parents even though we trusted our donor and we all went through and signed a donor agreement contract before the first insemination.
> 
> Good luck to every one else trying. Hope you all get your BFPs soon! Its such a wonderful feeling :D

Congrats! how exciting only after 2nd try! so awesome! please post pic of baby girl when born so happy for you ladies! My wife and i have been TTC for 10 months on and off... its really get frustrating but hearing all these positive stories and other mommies getting pregnant makes me happy and hopeful!! congrats again and thank you for sharing your wonderful new! do you have name picked out?! 

-Ashlee


----------



## laurac1988

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor --
free Sperm donors UK Facebook group

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation -- Internet cheapie OPK strips

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use -- 10ml syringe and a soft cup. Put the semen in the syringe, inserted it slowly as far up as I could. Left myself propped up for thirty mins and then took the syringe out and replaced with the soft cup.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? -- 1 insemination. 2nd +OPK day evening


5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? -- he came to our house. Went up to the bathroom, did his thing, left and then I inseminated

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? -- it did! Second cycle with this donor but we had been trying on and off for two years and four months and had three donors in this time.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? -- he doesn't want a role in the child's life, but we will be keeping in touch. Is Facebook and things. We get on really well so will remain friends

8. Anything else you think people should know? -- there is no magic fix to make it work. There is no magic formula. Over our time TTC we had tried inseminating different ways (all artificial, mind!, soy isoflavones (stopped me ovulating), various vitamins, preseed and all kinds of things. The month we caught I only took prenatals and I quit taking my temperature. I hate people who say "just relax and it will happen" BUT Thais is exactly what happened for us. As long as everything goes to the right place at the right time, that's the most control we have. Just keep trying because it is SO worth it when it happens


----------



## shahmanish

Hello,

Can you please tell which syringe did u buy from amazon? Syringe should be long enough ? I bought from amazon but its just 1 inch long. Also, do we need to use long pipette to increase chances? How about using lubricants like preseed or conceinve plus? Do they help.

Need help urgently.




ChaiLatte said:


> *1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor* Donor was my DH. He was suffering from some performance anxiety-related ED. Did some googling and we decided to try this at-home method.
> 
> *2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation* I just used an app on my phone.
> 
> *3. What method(s) of insemination did you use* Purchased syringe and sterile cup off Amazon. Used a new cup each time. Also made myself reach orgasm afterwards, as recommended on here.
> 
> *4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?* I believe it was 2 days before and 1 day before O.
> 
> *5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?* n/a
> 
> *6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?* Thankfully, it worked on the 2nd cycle :happydance: First cycle may not have even counted because I don't think we inserted the syringe far enough.
> 
> I just want to give a huge heartfelt thanks to all that have contributed and given advice about the at-home method. I asked about it on other boards and was laughed off. Our lack of success using traditional method was starting to cause friction in our marriage, and there was definitely potential for more marital problems if this didn't work. I think this method may have also saved us money by having to avoid IUI/IVF. DH was also diagnosed with low morphology and we were worried about that too.
> 
> So again, thank you SO much and good luck to all! We are expecting our little girl in March and we are so grateful!


----------



## HopefulFairy

get a 10ml syringe (sterile). just squirt as close to cervix as you can (don't worry if you can't reach all the way as your cervix moves up high when you are ovulating). Prop your hips up for half hour afterwards to let gravity move sperm down. No need to get pipette - you increase your risk of infection if you try to insert sperm directly into cervix. Good luck!

Also preseed/maybe baby or whatever sperm friendly lube you have do use! insert some prior to sperm (about 10 mins before to liquify) and then allow sperm to liquify also (hold cup with sperm between your legs to heat) before inserting.


----------



## shahmanish

Hi,

Is it must to let sperm liquify? Little confused on this. Because I thought asap would be good idea.

If we let it liquify, then does it create problem ?

Thanks !



HopefulFairy said:


> get a 10ml syringe (sterile). just squirt as close to cervix as you can (don't worry if you can't reach all the way as your cervix moves up high when you are ovulating). Prop your hips up for half hour afterwards to let gravity move sperm down. No need to get pipette - you increase your risk of infection if you try to insert sperm directly into cervix. Good luck!
> 
> Also preseed/maybe baby or whatever sperm friendly lube you have do use! insert some prior to sperm (about 10 mins before to liquify) and then allow sperm to liquify also (hold cup with sperm between your legs to heat) before inserting.


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi, it is easier to suck up with syringe and insert if liquified. Only takes about 5 mins to warm it between your legs in cup. Sperm lasts for 1 hour outside body so no rush. We did this technique and fell pregnant 2nd cycle trying (1st cycle I didn't ovulate). 

Good luck!


----------



## shahmanish

Little scared that if s.. will die if its not hot and it takes 5-10 min to liquefy .




HopefulFairy said:


> Hi, it is easier to suck up with syringe and insert if liquified. Only takes about 5 mins to warm it between your legs in cup. Sperm lasts for 1 hour outside body so no rush. We did this technique and fell pregnant 2nd cycle trying (1st cycle I didn't ovulate).
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi I am not only person I know to successfully use this method. Sperm doesn't die all that quickly so don't worry. Remember it can live for up to 3 days in female body waiting for an egg. 5 mins on the outside is no biggie. But if you are worried try doing it liquified one night and not liquified another night. Just remember to wait 24 hours in between inseminations to get most mature sperm.


----------



## shahmanish

Thanks a lot for quick reply. For last 2 tries, I did alternate days - total 4 times . 2 before and 2 after ovulation. Using OPK.

My partner went thru sperm check a year ago. Any suggestion, he should do 1 more testing?

Regds,



HopefulFairy said:


> Hi I am not only person I know to successfully use this method. Sperm doesn't die all that quickly so don't worry. Remember it can live for up to 3 days in female body waiting for an egg. 5 mins on the outside is no biggie. But if you are worried try doing it liquified one night and not liquified another night. Just remember to wait 24 hours in between inseminations to get most mature sperm.


----------



## HopefulFairy

If your partners sperm is ok then it could be a timing issue or you might not ovulate every month? Have you been checked? Sometimes it also just takes a while - keep trying and try to relax. You will be enjoying the waves of morning sickness before you know it :D


----------



## aimeei3s

Hello all, 

My DH and I have been TTC for just over a year. My husband has delayed ejaculation which he hoped he would over come when we started TTC. However this was not the case. Last cycle we used the home insemination method-syringe for the first time without success. I was beginning to think it would never happen to us as my DH doesn't appear to produce a lot of sperm/semen in the cup. How much is normal?! However after reading all the stories-both successful and on going- I am feeling hopeful. We are about to start our second cycle and am going to try the pressed inside the syringe as suggested by some of you lovely ladies. 

Thank you for sharing your stories, for making me realise I wasn't alone and for making me remember not to give up. 

Can I just ask did any of you have initial fertility tests? I am considering paying for some tests privately as the NHS (we live in England) seem to take their time making appointments and have read some people wait up to 2 months for results. Just wondered if any of you have been through this? 
Thank you all again :kiss:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor? Known donor registry.com, used to be free sperm donor registry. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation? Usually use opks but I skipped them this time, checking cervix and bbt.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use? 10ml syringe, propped myself up on pillows, made sure to orgasm and stayed in bed for 15 minutes. 

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)? Managed one donation, one day before O. 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur? He came to our house. He went into my hubby's man cave (hubby gave his okay first ;) ) provided his sample and left. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take? Yep, just got my bfp a few days ago. :) Just one cycle luckily, if it didn't work, we wouldn't have had the chance to try until early 2015. 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor? Our donor has been through a lot with us, he's more of a friend than donor at this point. The first success we had lasted 20 weeks, until we lost our sweet little one to incompetent cervix. He always checked in, made sure we were okay. We were all surprised when DH and I got pregnant on our own a few months later. He gave us our space but said he would still be around if we needed anything. After our rainbow was born, there was still a missing someone in our family. We contacted our donor and asked him how he would feel about working with us again. He felt honored and was happy to help. There were a couple of hiccups in actually attempting, but it all worked out. He is welcome to visit our child, like a friend/uncle. We will stay in touch through text, calls, emails. :) 

8. Anything else you think people should know? Ttc can be stressful, frustrating, even heartbreaking. There are some real pieces of work out there. (donor and recipient wise) If you need a donor, don't rush this process and don't let anyone pressure you into anything you don't feel comfortable with. Really take your time, research and find a great donor! One donor from KDR (rolranx) has great youtube videos posted on how to get started, things to look out for, ect. Great for those who are new or need additional information. Wishing everyone the very best on their journey to parenthood. <3


----------



## FemmeXo

It is very difficult to track my ovulation for me.
I know that my cycles are usually 32 days.
I tried my first insemination on day 9(2 days ago)
I will be doing the insemination almost everyday until day 16 just to make sure.
My donor is very unhealthy as I am the opposite. So I am hoping tgis does not affect the conceiving process too much.

Any thoughts?
And also, what's the longest I can leave an instead cup in??


----------



## shahmanish

Question regd OPK test- I started testing at cd 11 and saw faint line. Using wondfo strips. Later on on CD 12,13 - I see nothing. Any suggestion wht can be done?
Did I ovulate before CD11? should i continue to test ??

This samething happened earlier also


----------



## day_dreamer

How long are your cycles usually shahmanish? It may be that you ovulate early, or that you have a couple of mini LH surges before the big ovulation one. I often find opks roller coaster light darker lighter darker for a few days before eventually turning positive.


----------



## shahmanish

Thanks for reply day_dreamer.

My cycles are 28 days...
Actually i m seeing following weired scenario
CD 11 12 13 14 - Faint line
15 16 17- little dark

Not sure if I can get dark so late in cycle.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## baby1957

Got success at second try

Used husbands sperm(he had erection problem)

Done insemination at CD-12,CD-13 and CD-14

Got positive OPK on CD-13 and CD-14


----------



## laurac1988

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
Facebook. We put an ad on a Facbook donor group and he connected with us.
He was the third donor we had tried with, and we tried with him for 15 months of our journey.
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
Ovulation predictor kits, temping and cervical mucus checks
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
10ml syringe inserted as soon as possible. Laid down for ten mins then got up and continued with my day
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
2 days before and day of 
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
He always came to our place. He usually produced the donation in our spare room and left it in a sterile cup on the bedside table. After he left, we inseminated.
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
24. We got a BFP at cycle 15 and lost the baby at 7+4. Then cycle 24 we conceived this little one with the help of clomid and progesterone from the doctor.
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He won't be involved in her life, but he's there for questions and should she want to meet him later in life we can arrange that. But he won't be an active parent.
8. Anything else you think people should know
Trust your gut. There's a lot of weirdos claiming to be donors. There's a lot of sexual predators. Learn what your body is doing and listen to it. Don't listen to all the fads and things you "must do" to get pregnant. You don't need to lie down for two hours. You don't need to put your legs in the air. You don't need to have an orgasm or pray to the moon gods... Just go with it, try to relax as much as possible and keep fingers crossed. There's no magic method to get you pregnant as everyone's level of fertility is different. For us, it took a LONG time due to me not ovulating properly every cycle, but it's so worth it when it happens and it's worth taking some time over


----------



## CountryMomma

I have a quick question, I did at home insemination for the first time this month and was curious about something. My donor did the deed in a condom and then I sucked it out with a 10ml syringe and then inseminated myself. My question is, when I sucked up the semen there was only about 2.5ml in the syringe. Is that enough to be effective? I thought there would be more. From all my research I have heard that normal ejaculation output is between 1.5 and 5ml. How much "stuff" do you normally get in a syringe for an insemination? I only had one chance to inseminate this month so I am hoping it was enough to catch the egg.


----------



## laurac1988

I got pregnant on 0.5ml my first pregnancy. It's not about amount, it's about quality x


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh! Thank you! That makes me feel so much better! I know he has a good quality as he had a sperm analysis done. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stellar.

Hey everyone

I know this thread hasn't been posted in for a few months but I would like some advice from people who use this method. Unless someone can point me to a more recent thread about this. 
My husband has issues with ejaculating during sex, he is capable of doing and does it sometimes (rarely during the times we need him to, though. I kind of think it's a pressure issue) So we have been trying home insemination just so we can have some type of chance at getting pregnant.

I use OPK's to track ovulation, have him ejaculate in a sterile cup and use a syringe to insert it. I also use preseed and then have an orgasm after because I read a lot of people recommend that. 

I feel like I am doing everything you're suppose to be doing, but is there anything else? I would really love to try softcups but the thought of it getting stuck really scares me (I probably shouldn't have googled "Softcups emergency room" lol)

Also, how long do you wait to insert it? It seems like timing varies with everyone but i usually try to immediately.


----------



## lisap2008

Stellar. said:
 

> Hey everyone
> 
> I know this thread hasn't been posted in for a few months but I would like some advice from people who use this method. Unless someone can point me to a more recent thread about this.
> My husband has issues with ejaculating during sex, he is capable of doing and does it sometimes (rarely during the times we need him to, though. I kind of think it's a pressure issue) So we have been trying home insemination just so we can have some type of chance at getting pregnant.
> 
> I use OPK's to track ovulation, have him ejaculate in a sterile cup and use a syringe to insert it. I also use preseed and then have an orgasm after because I read a lot of people recommend that.
> 
> I feel like I am doing everything you're suppose to be doing, but is there anything else? I would really love to try softcups but the thought of it getting stuck really scares me (I probably shouldn't have googled "Softcups emergency room" lol)
> 
> Also, how long do you wait to insert it? It seems like timing varies with everyone but i usually try to immediately.

I have used softcups for years never had trouble removing it. you want to insert the sample as quickly as possible because sperm start dying when they are not at body temperature. best of luck!.


----------



## Stellar.

Thanks!

I have also been wondering can moving them around too much make them die? Last time for some reason they kept falling out of the syringe and I had to keep sucking them up or if you move them around in the cup too much?


----------



## lisap2008

Stellar. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have also been wondering can moving them around too much make them die? Last time for some reason they kept falling out of the syringe and I had to keep sucking them up or if you move them around in the cup too much?

I dont think it would hurt them any ,just try not to get air bubbles in the syringe. maybe get some better syringes that dont leak.


----------



## jGo_18

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
*we're a same sex couple so donor was a necessity. a friend offered to help us.*

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
*opks, bbt tracking, cm & cp tracking, also the Ovacue monitor (worth every pretty penny it cost)*

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
*put a bit of preseed in syringe and then sucked up all the swimmers. had orgasm and wife inserted syringe in me. kept hips propped up for about an hour each time.*

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
*this varied between 3-5 times. our successful cycle we did 5 times. it ended up being O-7, O-4, O-3, O-1, and day of*

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
*donor did his business in a sterile cup, we went to his place to get it and bring it home. *

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
*YES! currently about 13 wks, due July 25th, 2016. It took 6 cycles (but 9 months due to some cycle issues)*

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
*he will not play a roll of any kind in the baby's life. we will likely remain friends as we have been - we don't really see him, just a phone/text friendship.*

8. Anything else you think people should know?
*doing it "this way" was way more stressful and hard on me than i had expected. it is so important to find a way to relax throughout the process. i finally stepped back and took a moment to realize how lucky i was to be able to even have the chance to do things this way and once i relaxed and let things happen - BAM it worked.*


----------



## MissSaturn

I'm brand new, first post! This is our 5th month I think doing at home insemination, been TTC for almost 2 years. Due to medication it's easier for my husband to ejacuate into a cup. This month we are really trying we've done 6 inseminations this month so far and I haven't ovulated yet... I've been testing but haven't seen anything yet. I'm on day 15 of my cycle, (usually my avg cycles are 30-32 days), really hoping this month works. Just looking for any suggestions, etc. He gives me his sample in a cup and I use a 10ml syringe, I am always laying down and always O after and either stay in bed for the night or for atleast half hour to an hour, sometimes with hips up and sometimes on my side. Anyways hello and so glad to hear about success stories! Hope this is the month for all of us! 

in reply to Stellar. I insert within a few minutes of him making the "donation".

question - do you find you leak a lot after inseminating? I know I inseminate it in deep but I always feel like I leak and when I get out of bed after my underwear is wet. I'm kind of scared I'm doing it wrong. Tried a softcup but couldn't get it in and wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## MissSaturn

lisap2008 said:


> Stellar. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I have also been wondering can moving them around too much make them die? Last time for some reason they kept falling out of the syringe and I had to keep sucking them up or if you move them around in the cup too much?
> 
> I dont think it would hurt them any ,just try not to get air bubbles in the syringe. maybe get some better syringes that dont leak.Click to expand...

Can the air bubbles hurt the sperm? I usually can't get them all out.


----------



## lisap2008

MissSaturn said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I have also been wondering can moving them around too much make them die? Last time for some reason they kept falling out of the syringe and I had to keep sucking them up or if you move them around in the cup too much?
> 
> I dont think it would hurt them any ,just try not to get air bubbles in the syringe. maybe get some better syringes that dont leak.Click to expand...
> 
> Can the air bubbles hurt the sperm? I usually can't get them all out.Click to expand...

I dont know if it hurts them but maybe confuses them , The main reason I said try not to get air bubbles is because you dont want to inject air in the reproductive tract, so what I do if I have air bubbles , I point the tip end of the syringe up and tap on the syringe with my finger till the bubbles float to the top then gently depress on the plunger to push them out being careful not to lose any sperm. I usually do my insemination first then carefully insert the instead cup.


----------



## Mfoster77

This is so refreshing to hear!! I just did my first cycle, and am hoping for the best :)


----------



## Mfoster77

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?

We used a distant friend. Somebody we could trust but somebody who we wernt super close with to make it awkward

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
We used an app. Put in my last period date and it told us which days I would be fertile and what my ovulation day was. I tried using the ovulation kits but found them very unhelpful. 


3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
Had him put the contents into a sterile cup, and then we used a 10ml oral syringe to inseminate 


4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

We did it 4 times before ovulation day, and then twice on that day. 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
donor did his business in a sterile cup, first time in our bathroom and the rest of the time at his house where we would then go pick it up. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
YES! It worked our first cycle and first time trying to get pregnant! We are so overjoyed! 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
he will not play any role in the babies life. He actually just moved away and didn't even want to know if it worked or not. 

8. Anything else you think people should know?
Just relax and trust your body. I was so skeptical and didn't think it would work. Especially not the first try... But here we are!


----------



## Chumba

Mfoster77 - congrats! This is our 3rd month trying at home AI and I was wondering if you could share more info on the insemination process (or anyone else reading this who has had AI at home success).

1. Did you use preseed?
2. How long did you lay down after insemination?
3. Maybe TMI, but how far in did you insert the syringe?
4. How long after your donor did his deed did you inseminate?

TIA!


----------



## BabyinBali

My story:
*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*

My wife and I are in a same sex marriage and we were lucky enough to have one of our close friends volunteer himself entirely to our cause. 

I was diagnosed with stage 4 endometriosis one year ago and underwent surgery to remove multiple cysts. We now live in Bali and met our donor here, he is a close friend.

*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
*

Temping, ovulation tests, CM , ovulation calculator.

*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*

For our first cycle we used fresh donor sperm transferred into a syringe, then inseminated into me. I would lay with my hips up high for up to half an hour after each insemination. We also used fresh egg whites as lubricant when inserting the syringe and I orgasm'd after each insemination with the sperm still inside. I would then lay down with hips up for 20-30mins.

We are currently on our 3rd insemination of our second cycle of ttc and we're using fresh donor sperm, soft cups and pre seed.

15 minutes before we receive the fresh sperm from our donor in the next room, I insert the pre seed using the applicator. I use one full applicator tube and insert it as high up and close to my cervix as I can. Once we have the sperm we carefully pour it into a pre-seed based soft cup and I insert the soft cup whilst in a seated position. I then lay down for one hour. The last time we inseminated I also Orgasm'd twice using an external vibrator to ensure the sperm from the soft cup was sucked up. The latest time I inserted the cup I did spill the sperm, I'm not sure how much but I am confident there was enough left in the cup for it to still be effective. (I'm also just trying to be positive eek!) I leave the soft cup in for 6-12 hours depending on what time we do the insemination.

In addition to the above I am also having acupuncture every third day from CD5 and taking chinese herbs and pre natal suppliments. We are on CD11 today so I have also started taking Robitussin and Red Raspberry tea. I'm trying everything I've read that may help!

Once I have ovulated (scheduled for tomorrow) I will start eating pineapple (about 4/5 slices a day) and eating sunflower seeds (about 1/4 cup) a day. I've read both help with fertilisation so I will eat for four days post Ovulation.

This cycle I also completely cut out coffee, alcohol, banana, potato, gluten and salt. I have been taking regular epsom salt baths and take pre-natal supplements daily.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

1st cycle: We inseminated once a day for the five days leading up to O, then twice during ovulation.

I recorded my body temp first thing every morning for the first cycle to ensure I knew the rhythm of my cycle and to get more in-tune with my body. I knew I was ovulating because my CM was less thick, clearer and more sticky. I did an ovulation test and it was dark and positive. We knew this was our last chance for the cycle so we inseminated twice in 24 hours. The next day my temp spiked by one degree so I knew I had definitely ovulated.

2nd cycle: Currently on our third insemination for the cycle. We are inseminating once a day for the five days leading up to O, then twice during O.

This cycle I only started monitoring my temp a few days before we started insemination. I found checking my temp first thing every morning upsetting when it didn't take first time so this time I'm more relaxed and know my body better.

*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*

Our donor either comes to our house or we go to his house. Before each session we sit and chat for a while then he would go off and do his thing. After a little while he would bring the goods to us in a clean specimen cup and within 5-10 minutes of receiving the sperm we would have completed the insemination.

*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
*

We're currently ttc and on our 2nd cycle. 

To date we have done 10 inseminations over 1.5 cycles.

*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*

We already have a legal contract inlace with our donor should we fall pregnant. We decided it was best for everyone if the identity of the donor if not a secret. Our friends and family (his as well) all know the situation and we know he will be in our lives forever so we feel there is no reason why we should conceal his contribution to our pregnancy. 

Legally our donor has contractually agreed to forfeit all parental rights over the child. He will also not be named on the birth certificate.

*8. Anything else you think people should know?
*

When we started our first cycle I really thought we would fall pregnant straight away. I thought inseminating 7 times during the lead up to, and during peak O time was foolproof. When it didn't work I was really upset and felt like maybe it would never happen, or that it would take a really really long time. I felt it was hopeless.

During this cycle I'm more relaxed and more informed. I'm also taking every precaution and trying every trick in the book to ensure we have the best chance of falling pregnant. I understand that falling pregnant is a total body phenomena and not just about getting a sperm to fertilise an egg. Your body has to be ready and in peak condition. If it doesn't happen this cycle I will continue with the diet, alternative therapies and supplements so for the next cycle we'll be in even better shape. I really believe trying the pre seed and soft cups this cycle will make all the difference so we'll wait and see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HopefulFairy

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?

We used a close friend whom also helped us conceive our now 2yo DD

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?

Clearblue advanced digital ovulation kit and fertility friend. Also checked CM. Previous months also did temping but didn't bother this month. 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use? 

Cup and 10ml syringe. Previous months used preseed but not this month as was *TMI* very wet already


4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

2 days before O as it was only time we could this month. Previous months we tried -3,-2,-1,0 with no luck trying for this baby but did have luck this way when we had no#1

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

I ovulated 4 days earlier than normal this month so was a bit of a rush to catch the egg. I few down to see donor for insemination day of high on Clearblue digital and we did insemination in a dodgy hotel in middle of nowhere lol. Got the peak reading next day but had to fly back home for work.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

Yes worked! Finally!! For baby #2 it took 9 cycle (10 months). It was a big surprise it took this long as baby #1 with same donor and method was cycle #2

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

He is a good friend and will be known to our children as their biological father but will not be involved in co-parenting

8. Anything else you think people should know?

I was starting to loose hope as it was taking so long to fall pregnant again. To make it worse everyone I knew was falling pregnant and I was feeling so left out. I had no pregnancy symptoms this month but plenty in tww with baby #1 so I thought I was out. Had tested a few days ago and BFN. But today I was a day late for AF (16dpo) so tested again and BFP!! So ladies it is possible and don't give up. Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## MLK

Been reading all these posts about home insem. Quick quedtion.... Might be asking TMI. I can't find too much about this part tho. How much semen do you ladies use per insem? I get .5 to 1 ml so i use preseed too. Does this amt seem adequate?


----------



## knox.les

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
My wife and I are in a same sex relationship, our donor is a coworker who we've known for a few years. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
Early Ovulation tests (just the walmart brand) and ovulation calendar

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
The first month we just used a syringe and inseminated me and then I orgasmed and kept my hips elevated for half an hour. The second month we did the same and this month we tried using a syringe with a longer catheter on the end and a softcup.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
The first month we only inseminated once, the second and third month we inseminated 2 days before ovulation and then again when I got a positive ovulation test

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
We met at his house, he ejaculated into an empty medicine bottle, then we drove home and inseminated within an hour

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
Still trying. We're on cycle 3 now, just have to wait for that late period. Fingers crossed!

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
We are close friends and he has said he is fine being more of an "uncle" for our future baby. We have papers written up that say he will give up any rights he has to the baby that we will have notarized whenever I get pregnant. 

8. Anything else you think people should know?
Any advice would be awesome :) other than that, just don't give up hope and stay positive :) also softcups are amazing, they stop messes from happening


----------



## Cppeace

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
My BF/SO has low sex drive so trying this- no other donor.
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
CM/CP, BBT, IC opks,
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
The first month we are trying this and will start out with sterile container and oral syringe.

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
This is the first month trying this and first insemination was cd 13 and plan to either inseminate or dtd every other day until ovulation is confirmed.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Is my guy, we live together, he goes to the bedroom and does his thing, I get the specimen and easily get it in the syringe within 2 mins, get the air out and put it in a comfortable depth and slowly inject. Stay in an inclined position 15-25 mins. 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
First cycle in process- will update when BFP occurs.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
See above

8. Anything else you think people should know?
From my research home AI done right has just as much chance as natural sex 20-37% a cycle. Be patient and keep trying.


----------



## knox.les

Update- I'm pregnant! Currently 8 weeks and everything is going great. I think what really helped this cycle was the softcup, apparently it really helped things :)


----------



## lisap2008

MLK said:


> Been reading all these posts about home insem. Quick quedtion.... Might be asking TMI. I can't find too much about this part tho. How much semen do you ladies use per insem? I get .5 to 1 ml so i use preseed too. Does this amt seem adequate?

Semen amount does not matter a normal count can have 15 million - 100 million swimmers in 1ml of semen . if your using fresh sperm and are concerned about the sperm count per ml you can have him go for a semen analysis. 
To increase semen volume have him drink more water also l arginine is good for increasing volume and zinc.


----------



## lisap2008

knox.les said:


> Update- I'm pregnant! Currently 8 weeks and everything is going great. I think what really helped this cycle was the softcup, apparently it really helped things :)

Congratulations!


----------



## petalrebel40

I am TTC this month for the first time with a donor. I am. My donor lives a couple of hours from me. We were considering me meeting him halfway to pick up the sperm. Is there any chance of success with a 40 minute delay between him "donating" and me using it? Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## lisap2008

petalrebel40 said:


> I am TTC this month for the first time with a donor. I am. My donor lives a couple of hours from me. We were considering me meeting him halfway to pick up the sperm. Is there any chance of success with a 40 minute delay between him "donating" and me using it? Thank you so much ladies!

If you keep it in a closed container at body temperature there should be very minimal loss of sperm in that time frame.


----------



## Momat35

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor

*N/A. Spouse was donor.* 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation

*Ovia app as well as "[email protected]" ovulation test strips (found cheap on Amazon)*

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use

*We collected the specimen in a plain, clean (disposable) plastic cup. Then, we used a 5ml luer slip tip syringe to collect the specimen out of the cup. Next, I relaxed in a recliner with my hips raised and we inserted the syringe as far into my vagina as was comfortable. Once the syringe was in as far as was comfortable, I steadily pressed in on the plunger and then waited a few seconds and removed the syringe. I then immediately inserted a Softcup (12 hour feminine protection cup). Once the Softcup was in place, I used a vibrator to achieve an orgasm. After that, I just went about my evening as usual and kept the Softcup in overnight. I removed the Softcup the next morning.

I will note that we tried the "Stork" OTC Conception Aid one month and it was truly AWFUL! Not only was it extremely expensive, it was very difficult to use. The worst part was that I felt like we wasted a perfectly good ovulation day.*

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?

*The month that our insemination was successful, we had inseminated on the day of ovulation, two days prior, and five days prior. Most months prior to that, we had tried on the day of ovulation, the day after, and two to three days prior.*

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?

*N/A. *

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?

*Yes!!! I am currently 15 weeks pregnant. We began trying in July and were successful in October. I will note, however, that my husband was taking a blood pressure medication (Amlodipine) up until August that has been shown to have some negative effect on fertility. He stopped taking the medication in early September (over a month before we were successful).*

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?

*N/A*

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
*
I came on this very site about 7 months ago to read about how people were attempting to inseminate at home. Due to scar tissue issues from a surgical intervention during childhood, my husband was unable to ejaculate from intercourse- thus making "traditional" conception impossible for us. I felt like home insemination was really our best hope for conceiving- but I had no idea if it really worked. My husband was VERY skeptical and was sure that we would have to go the more traditional IVF route. I came back today to post this message because I want other people who are facing similar struggles to know that this DOES WORK! In six months I will have a little girl that proves it  Best of luck to everyone who is struggling and hoping to conceive. *


----------



## Homebody

I love love love this thread and found it very helpful and reasuring <3 

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor
*Donor is a best friend of mine and my wife*
2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation
*Ovulation app and the cheepy ovulation predictor strips twice a day during ovulation window. Temping didnt work for me because Im such a restless sleeper*
3. What method(s) of insemination did you use
*We used a 10ml oral syringe and diva cup. I would inseminate a small amout of preseed into me a few min before, as well as smeared some inside the Diva cup. We would suck up most of the seman into syringe from the jar our donor brought, My wife (or I if she was working) would push the syringe in as deep as it would go (it wasnt very long) and slooooowly push push it in. We would leave the syringe in for 5sh min with hips elevated and sloooowly take it out (I eventually found it best to use harder couch cusions instead of soft bed pillows) If there was much seman left in the jar we would pour it into the diva cup and insert that. I would lay around for another 20 min before getting up. I would try to lounge with feet up on the couch or bed the rest of the eve. I didnt try to reach orgasm as I found it too stressful to think about but we would at least dim the lights, light our fav candle and make out *
4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
*We tried 3 times a cycle. 3 days before Ovulation, 1 day before and day of*
5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
*Our donor would make his sample at home and drive it over. He woud drop if off, go grab a drink at the local bar and come back to hang out and have dinner. Sometimes I would pick up the sample and inseminate at home. One time I did it at his house and then hung out with him with my hips up watching a movie. We used a warmed mason jar or a reusable travel soap squeeze bottle, haha we were very unmedicle about it all. *
6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
*IT WORKED!! 2 cylcles, 6 inseminations in total. Im very newly pregnant so hoping is sticks*
7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
*Our donor will have an uncle type relationship with baby. We wrote a contract but didnt go through a lawyer. We are in Ontario and a new law was passed that my wife and I can both be on the birth cirtificate even though we know our donor. 
We see our donor weekly and even if it wasn't his geneticly he would still be around to help*
8. Anything else you think people should know?*
We are so fortunate because we have someone close to us that we trust 100%. He got all his STI testing and was honest when he was even a little bit intamite with someone. 
Also, both myself and donor were taking supplements to increase fertility a couple months before we started. Coq10, Vit E, Vit C, Omega 3, Vit D, and myself a prenatal multi. Not sure if they helped but it was worth it cause we didn't have to spend money on IUI. We were thinking that if I didn't get pregnant in four months then we would get prepped for IUI. In Canada there is a very striked 6 month quarentine for the sperm. *


----------



## Nima

So happy to add our story to this thread, I did read it when we were trying and it helped me. 

1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor:
He's a friend of a friend, but now, a year later, definitely our friend too. 

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation:
Oh everything... FF, Ava, CM, and at last an ultrasound cycle monitoring. 

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use:
Mosie Baby (cup and syringe that costs a lot...)

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
Between once and 3 times, on the cycle it worked only once on day before o. 

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Either at our home or his. We drank something or ate together, then he made the donation into a cup and put it in the syringe, which he left by the bed. We put it inside and slowly pushed the plunge. Then I stayed in bed for about 10 minutes, either with or without orgasm... 

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
7 cycles 

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
He is involved but not the father. We intend to stay friends. We also have a contract.

Good luck!


----------



## Selveev

Hi

Can share whether you used syringe or soft cup?


----------



## Selveev

Mfoster77 said:


> 1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
> 
> We used a distant friend. Somebody we could trust but somebody who we wernt super close with to make it awkward
> 
> 2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
> We used an app. Put in my last period date and it told us which days I would be fertile and what my ovulation day was. I tried using the ovulation kits but found them very unhelpful.
> 
> 
> 3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
> Had him put the contents into a sterile cup, and then we used a 10ml oral syringe to inseminate
> 
> 
> 4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
> 
> We did it 4 times before ovulation day, and then twice on that day.
> 
> 5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
> donor did his business in a sterile cup, first time in our bathroom and the rest of the time at his house where we would then go pick it up.
> 
> 6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
> YES! It worked our first cycle and first time trying to get pregnant! We are so overjoyed!
> 
> 7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
> he will not play any role in the babies life. He actually just moved away and didn't even want to know if it worked or not.
> 
> 8. Anything else you think people should know?
> Just relax and trust your body. I was so skeptical and didn't think it would work. Especially not the first try... But here we are!

Hi did you use preseed? Pls advice me


----------



## Nima

Hi! I didn't use preseed, didn't see a reason to since it doesn't really increase your chances. And we used a syringe and after that put the soft cup in, just to prevent leakage on the way home but not for longer than a couple of hours. I got pregnant first time after 9 cycles, afterwards 1st and 2nd times (had 2 losses). Good luck!


----------



## Selveev

Home insemination is seriously worked? I dunno why im still not suceess using this method? Feel very down


----------



## Feronia

*1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor*
At first we tried Known Donor Registry and Pride Angel, and found some great donors who were farther away. After Covid-19 started becoming an issue and we couldn't travel we anonymously asked a few local parenting groups for tips and found a donor that way.
*2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation*
I started using OPKs twice a day once I noticed fertility signs like EWCM.
*3. What method(s) of insemination did you use*
Soft cup at the cervix, sometimes a syringe with pre-seed, all inserted in our minivan. :D
*4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?*
3 times per cycle, starting when I first got my positive OPK and up until the day of ovulation (I can feel ovulation)
*5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?*
We parked in front of his house and he'd bring the sample out in a soft cup. My wife would grab it, hand it to me, and I inserted while in the car (after driving somewhere more private).
*6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?*
It worked on our third time!
*7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?*
Known donor who will be involved as much as the child wants. As someone who is donor conceived, it's the only ethical option. My mom used a known donor and I am grateful for that.
*8. Anything else you think people should know?*
Please, please consider using a known donor. :)


----------



## Nixnax

This thread is amazing. I'm about to start this process after 3 years of TTC. 

I will do a proper reply in a couple of months with my tips and tricks


----------



## mimi4

Selveev said:


> Home insemination is seriously worked? I dunno why im still not suceess using this method? Feel very down

It depends on many reasons, but in general it has lower success rate compared with IVF


----------



## 5headh

Soo excited to be able to add our story here!

Questions:
1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
On an online forum, he was actually the first profile we read!

2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
Started with simple OPK's and cervical mucous then bought a clearblue ovulation tracker that linked to my phone.

3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
Pre seed, then syringe followed by orgasm.. atleast twice!

4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
It ranged from once to 3 times depending on donor availability. When we conceived it was 3 inseminations on that cycle. 
We inseminated on days 3, 5 and 7 of the fertile window. Day 7 was day of ovulation.

5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
Donor would drop donation off to us at home.

6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
We have had a BFP on cycle 5
We did miss one month due to a month with no ovulation, so took 6 months.

7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
No further relationship. He has offered us a sibling in future if we want.

8. Anything else you think people should know? 
Its the month you don't think you have conceived that you probably have.
Also, your body can play some crazy tricks with you, trying to convince you that you are pregnant when your not!
The more stressed you become the less chance it happens; we had to work really hard to be chill about it.


----------



## Connie321

5headh said:


> Soo excited to be able to add our story here!
> 
> Questions:
> 1. If you used a donor (rather than your spouse), how did you find your donor?
> On an online forum, he was actually the first profile we read!
> 
> 2. What method(s) did you use to track ovulation?
> Started with simple OPK's and cervical mucous then bought a clearblue ovulation tracker that linked to my phone.
> 
> 3. What method(s) of insemination did you use?
> Pre seed, then syringe followed by orgasm.. atleast twice!
> 
> 4. How many times per cycle did you inseminate and what was the timing relative to ovulation (e.g. 2 days before and day of)?
> It ranged from once to 3 times depending on donor availability. When we conceived it was 3 inseminations on that cycle.
> We inseminated on days 3, 5 and 7 of the fertile window. Day 7 was day of ovulation.
> 
> 5. Logistics. Where did you meet your donor and how did the donation occur?
> Donor would drop donation off to us at home.
> 
> 6. Did it work? If so, how many cycles did it take?
> We have had a BFP on cycle 5
> We did miss one month due to a month with no ovulation, so took 6 months.
> 
> 7. If you used a donor, what is the relationship you have (or intend to have) with your donor?
> No further relationship. He has offered us a sibling in future if we want.
> 
> 8. Anything else you think people should know?
> Its the month you don't think you have conceived that you probably have.
> Also, your body can play some crazy tricks with you, trying to convince you that you are pregnant when your not!
> The more stressed you become the less chance it happens; we had to work really hard to be chill about it.



Congrats on it working!! My partner and I are on our 3rd cycle. We're trying preseed this time and are worried we're doing it wrong. How much did you insert before the insemination? We've put in about a ml then a few minutes later inseminate with the syringe. Is that too much do you think? Will it interfere with the sperm finding their wayup? Should we leave it in longer before inseminating?

Any answers from anyone would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Selveev

Selveev said:


> Home insemination is seriously worked? I dunno why im still not suceess using this method? Feel very down




mimi4 said:


> It depends on many reasons, but in general it has lower success rate compared with IVF


Hi mimie 4, my baby now 2 months old..yeah soft cup method really worked for me.thanks for all support in this group


----------

